# Grandin Road Halloween Haven is UP!



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...l-_-Marketing-_-20110801 Halloween Haven-_-NA


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEE! So much great stuff this year, wow! I think I'd like to add that Medusa bust to my collection but I can't get the "watch this work" video to play. I'll check back in a few days. Thanks for the update!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

uh, makes me wish I had Martha Stewart's money! there's a lot of nice things there!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Watch the little mini movie...they have a snippet of Medusa in the Spider Lair scene.

I noticed that the order buttons are not functioning yet. I do have a code with my email to preview buy, but I can't get it to work yet.

Anyone have any luck ordering?


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

@ Pumpkinprincess, It working, i just tried it. Keep trying


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

xrockonx911 said:


> uh, makes me wish I had Martha Stewart's money! there's a lot of nice things there!


Ditto. Minus the jail time of course.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of great products, but still too expensive They certainly chose the right music, using mostly Midnight Syndicate


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That vid is a gem.I loved it.
So many great products.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> Lots of great products, but still too expensive They certainly chose the right music, using mostly Midnight Syndicate



Oh that's why the music in their video sounded so familiar LOL... I have most of Midnight Syndicates' CDs.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

am defenatly getting the medusa bust that is so cool and will match my lenticular portrait of a lady morphing into medusa  and i was totally in love with the werewolf till i saw the price OMG i know it is a Katherine collectible doll but still overpriced .....


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I Purchased Life-size Venetian Victoria Halloween Figure,It doesn't get shipped till the 15th.....I hate the waiting game,I want it now!...ok,O'm done venting


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

If only i had the money.........I love alot of their stuff!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Great video,i love the martha stewart items,


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got the e-mail ! You beat me to it lol. I'm so excited to go look !!! 

CaliforniaGirl


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

LilsheDevil said:


> I Purchased Life-size Venetian Victoria Halloween Figure,It doesn't get shipped till the 15th.....I hate the waiting game,I want it now!...ok,O'm done venting


Same here. The wait is always the worst part.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

HexMe said:


> EEEEEEEEEEE! So much great stuff this year, wow! I think I'd like to add that Medusa bust to my collection but I can't get the "watch this work" video to play. I'll check back in a few days. Thanks for the update!


I can't get those videos to work either, or the "Listen" ones.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

wishlist: Medussa bust!!


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Great things! Love the witch with the articulating mouth. I could easily spend $$$. I'm so glad they have great products. The last two years have been sad ... not just at Grandin, but everywhere. Hopefully others will follow suit.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

tamster said:


> wishlist: Medussa bust!!


Me too. That and the wreath with snakes. Which one to buy?


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I can afford the crawling mummy hand! Oh.. what I would give for oodles of disposable income.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

The Medusa bust is on my list too!


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Just got my Celtic Zombie Gravestone today from GR. 










Looks great with the detail that went into it with the moss and stuff. It's pretty hefty so no worries about having to put rebar into the ground to keep it upright unless it's a nasty windy storm. Well worth the money. Now I'm thinking of going back and getting some of the other tombstones they have. 

Just waiting on my Dr. Shivers now. Really wished I had bought him a couple of years ago when I could have gotten him for a whole lot less. I'm paying for it now, but at least I have him... or I will have him when he ships.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Venetian Victoria*



LilsheDevil said:


> I Purchased Life-size Venetian Victoria Halloween Figure,It doesn't get shipped till the 15th.....I hate the waiting game,I want it now!...ok,O'm done venting


Lil Ghouliette and LilsheDevil,
We may not have to wait that long for Venetian Victoria. I just checked my order status, and it's changed from "ship 8/15" to "In-Stock"! Has yours changed, too? I'm dying to see her.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Lil Ghouliette and LilsheDevil,
> We may not have to wait that long for Venetian Victoria. I just checked my order status, and it's changed from "ship 8/15" to "In-Stock"! Has yours changed, too? I'm dying to see her.


I just checked... and YES!  She's listed as "In-Stock" on ours too! So excited... CAN'T WAIT!!

*8/5 EDIT:* And now I have a tracking #!!!!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Just ordered some stuff today! I ordered:

Venetian Victoria Ghost
Hanging Faceless Spectre
4 of the Skeletons
Velma and Evander talking busts
4 of the Candle Pathway markers
Set of Beverage labels

I'm pretty exited! On the promotional video, the one scene that has all of the skeletons around, thats basically what I'm going for with the interior of my house for my party.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/GrandinRoad


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

mraymer said:


> Just got my Celtic Zombie Gravestone today from GR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GR's tombstones are the best.I got alot one year on sale they are really heavy and real looking.I am going to get that one.That was the one I am def getting.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

cathartik said:


> Just ordered some stuff today! I ordered:
> 
> Venetian Victoria Ghost
> Hanging Faceless Spectre
> ...


I want the candle markers to.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the candle markers too, but I think I might make them instead. Michael's has a string of 10 flicker candles for 12.99, before coupons. I thought I could make the candle portion similar to the basic pvc candles, but bigger. I like the black look to the ones on Grandin Road, but I wonder if they are just too dark at night. I might make them a different color.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Venetian Victoria*



Lil Ghouliette said:


> I just checked... and YES!  She's listed as "In-Stock" on ours too! So excited... CAN'T WAIT!!
> 
> *8/5 EDIT:* And now I have a tracking #!!!!


My Venetian Victoria has shipped, too. She will be here Tuesday. Yay!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Velvet Vampire said:


> My Venetian Victoria has shipped, too. She will be here Tuesday. Yay!



Ours will arrive on Wednesday according to UPS.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Please let us know the quality of the Venetian Victoria. I'm holding off on my order until I hear if you guys like her!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone gets the Medussa bust please tell if she is worth getting, I am curious how she lights up and the snakes supposely are animated......dying to know


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm awaiting arrival of Venetian Victoria as well. She shipped yesterday. I got Helsa delivered yesterday and the box was torn open and she was filthy (not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing), but I refused her and I'm waiting for another to be sent. Other than that, she was very nice looking - real light faced, like the picture, hoping Victoria will be the same! Also had Re-animated Corpse come yesterday. VERY NICE face - got him for $152 on Ebay w/ my Ebay dollars, so it was a deal, I thought considering what he's going for on other sites.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Any updates on the Venetian Victoria's? Go chase the UPS truck down and let us know.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

allmapa1 said:


> Any updates on the Venetian Victoria's? Go chase the UPS truck down and let us know.


She's set to arrive today. I'm waiting...and waiting...and waiting.
'Will let you know what she's like when she arrives.


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

Velvet Vampire said:


> She's set to arrive today. I'm waiting...and waiting...and waiting.
> 'Will let you know what she's like when she arrives.


Lucky! Mine arrives on Thursday and I'm pulling up the tracking number everyday to see the progress. I'm having it delivered to my office and I'm going to put her together to show my co-workers. LOL.. maybe I will scare someone who drops unexpected into my office.... 

I get my Drippy Garland today however....waiting


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Recieved my Venetian Victoria today!! she is well worth the money,I have pictures of her in another post,now looking to see whay else I can get my hands on!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

View attachment 17855


View attachment 17856


View attachment 17857


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Venetian Victoria*

Okay, I've gotten my Venetian Victoria. She's not made like I thought she was, but I like her. 

Her gown is very nice. Multiple layers of flowing fabric, which reach well past the floor. Open weave creapy cloth draped on from her head, down her side, and onto her arms. It's tied to her fingers, and hot glued elsewhere, so you'll be somewhat limited in how you can arrange it. 

Her hair reminds me of fiberfill like you'd use for stuffing pillows. It's combed into strands. 

The face seems to be made of latex(or something similar) over foam. On mine, the tip of her nose is smushed in a bit, probably from packing. The dark spots under her eyes resemble mascara that has run. 

It comes with three poles that attach to the bottom of the latex/foam bust. At the floor, there is a plastic base with 4 legs that fit inside. She's fairly stable. I don't think there will be a problem with the pole or base.

Her LED red eyes are SOUND activated. It takes a loud clap, or thump on her bust or nose to set her off. The eyes slowly blink on and off 7 times, and then stop.

Her hands are made of hard plastic, and are rather small, esp for a 5' 6" figure. But overall, that's not terribly noticeable. There are seams on the hand, and the paint job is iffy. 

Her arms are made of a single thick wire, which is attached to the bust. The arms don't seem to have enough heft to hold her arms in any extreme positions, and she won't hold anything with any weight to it. I did manage to adjust her hands into a prayer position, folded together and laying in her lap, and arms extended slightly, as shown in the pics.

I do like her. She has a certain creepy beauty. I'd say worth the money, and a nice addition to a haunt.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like her.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Got my Venetian Victorian today and opened her to find ---- the darn battery pack leaking all over the place - took out the batteries in her and put in brand new batteries and lo and behold - SHE DOESN'T WORK!!! I like her face, the material could be a bit thicker, not as sheer, but I can adjust that - overall a nice prop for the price, but VERY disappointed that she has to be sent back. GR is sending another - said they still have her in stock but she is supposedly very popular - just totally disappointed in the GR experience at this point, having sent back Helsa due to a crushed box (another also on the way). I've wanted to add a few nice female props to my haunt, but this is getting upsetting!!! I'll keep you all posted as to the non-defective ones to be sent my way!!!! Congrats to those who have gotten a non-defective one!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, Velvet, GREAT pics of Victoria - mine came w/ a leaking battery pack - VERY UPSET at this point!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry ya'll got defected merchandise from them,hopefully they will send you out better ones and quick!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

tlc102462 said:


> Hey, Velvet, GREAT pics of Victoria - mine came w/ a leaking battery pack - VERY UPSET at this point!!


It sounds like you're having the same luck with GR that I had last year. My first order was the Spooky Hands Tray, Animated Reaching Hand, and Giant Vampire Bat. The Tray had big white spots in the tray above where the hands were attached, and what looked like big hunks broken out of the ceramic on the edges, which had been painted over. My Hand had a big tattoo of patent & origin info on the *top* side of the wrist, and it barely moved. And my bat had a 2" piece of it's wing's end nipped off. 
I returned the Hand & Tray and they replaced them. I didnt' even mention the Bat's wing to them. I somehow felt embarrassed to complain about everything.

I had a couple other orders go wrong. The MS Gothic 3 Arm Candelabra arrived broken twice (in roughly the same place). I finally told them to just refund me, and I didn't ask for a 3rd one, although they offered to send me one.

And then, during Clearance, I got a bad tablecloth. GR always paid the return shipping, and corrected the problem, but I have to admit that early on, I got so many bad items, I was wondering if I should take it personally. lol

But I probably made a dozen orders during the season, and overall, I'm pleased with how it all worked out. I completely understand your frustration, though. I hope your replacement Helsa & Victoria are perfect.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Our Victoria is supposed to arrive tomorrow... problem is, nobody is going to be home.  Did you guys have to sign for your packages? Or can I expect to find a giant box on my porch after work?


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Box on the porch - no signing was necessary for me - just upset that my items were damaged and didn't work!! Check them out as soon as you get them to make sure they work and aren't damaged!!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Our Victoria is supposed to arrive tomorrow... problem is, nobody is going to be home.  Did you guys have to sign for your packages? Or can I expect to find a giant box on my porch after work?


Her box isn't that big. 10"x13"x18". She's mostly fabric. 

LOL. I was just looking at a closeup of Helsa online. It looks like her nose is smooshed in, like my Victoria. Since Victoria's face is soft, I'm thinking it might eventually straighten back out on it's own. I don't think I'm going to return her. And I'm probably the only one who'd ever look at her and notice it, anyway.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't even notice her nose - she looks great the way you set her up!! I think you should try a black light on her, might really accentuate the white, she could really "light up"!!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

tlc102462 said:


> Got my Venetian Victorian today and opened her to find ---- the darn battery pack leaking all over the place - took out the batteries in her and put in brand new batteries and lo and behold - SHE DOESN'T WORK!!! I like her face, the material could be a bit thicker, not as sheer, but I can adjust that - overall a nice prop for the price, but VERY disappointed that she has to be sent back. GR is sending another - said they still have her in stock but she is supposedly very popular - just totally disappointed in the GR experience at this point, having sent back Helsa due to a crushed box (another also on the way). I've wanted to add a few nice female props to my haunt, but this is getting upsetting!!! I'll keep you all posted as to the non-defective ones to be sent my way!!!! Congrats to those who have gotten a non-defective one!!


Oh how disappointing. I wonder if it is GR and how their items are packed or just shipping stuff in general lately. I recently won a great vintage silverplate candelabra on eBay. Although packed well, when it arrived one of the arms was broken off. I had to wonder how hard had someone throw that box, or what did they stack on top of it, with the item packed well and in bubble wrap, to break the arm. We were able to repair it thankfully. I hope the next shipment from GR is better. I have ordered from them in the past, with great results, but nothing as large as this figure. Still on the fence about ordering her, I had wanted to make something similar but without such a detailed face.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

tlc102462 said:


> I didn't even notice her nose - she looks great the way you set her up!! I think you should try a black light on her, might really accentuate the white, she could really "light up"!!


I thought about that. But it was 107 with the heat factor today, and I was too lazy to go out into our out-building to go through my boxes to find a blacklight in that heat. I'll try it tomorrow, and let you know...


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

The figures are actually in pretty small boxes - not much padding or anything to protect them - I'm used to the major sized boxes for big animatronics, but I needed female figures and Helsa and Victoria seemed to fit the bill for me, they only stand up w/ a pole, but then the flowing material adds that ghost-like effect to them. Even my Re-animated Corpse came in a smaller than expected box - basically a wire structure w/ the face and arms - not like the usual push-and-pop-up animated figures (hence the cheaper price is my guess!) Will post pics as we get closer to the day of reckoning!!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I love alot of what GR is offering, unfortunately they are 6 hrs away from me across the border. wish they were closer


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't got my venetian victoria yet, but I'm disappointed to hear she is sound activated. I wanted her eyes to be constant. I planned for her to be my bride in my HM themed garage haunt. I have a glowing heart and bouquet.

I hope my box isn't destroyed like some of yours. What a pain to have to return stuff this early in the season.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

I was bummed that she's sound activated, too. That makes props so hard to set off discretely. And for some reason, I really thought her face would be plastic or PVC. I'm sensitive to latex, so I was trying to get away from latex props. But she really does look nice, and female figures (other than ugly witches & vampires) are hard to find. So she's probably a keeper for me.



Pumpkinprincess said:


> I haven't got my venetian victoria yet, but I'm disappointed to hear she is sound activated. I wanted her eyes to be constant. I planned for her to be my bride in my HM themed garage haunt. I have a glowing heart and bouquet.
> 
> I hope my box isn't destroyed like some of yours. What a pain to have to return stuff this early in the season.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like the X-Ray Reaper!... Might be worth it if I don't buy anything at Spirit this year  Do you think their annual 20% off coupon will be coming out soon?

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/374094


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hallowennie315 said:


> I really like the X-Ray Reaper!... Might be worth it if I don't buy anything at Spirit this year  Do you think their annual 20% off coupon will be coming out soon?
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/374094


If I remember correctly, the coupon usually comes out around Labor Day Weekend. 
As for the X-Ray Reaper, he is cool, but he was sold at Sam's Club last year for about $99 retail, and got clearanced for around $30. So you might check ebay, craigslist, etc, and find him much cheaper.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

tamster said:


> I love alot of what GR is offering, unfortunately they are 6 hrs away from me across the border. wish they were closer


The GR website says that they do ship internationally. If there's something you really want, you can contact them, and they will tell you what the shipping charges would be. 

I think that besides an outlet store, there aren't any retail GR stores. I wish there were. If I had one near me, I'd just about be camping out there this time of year. lol.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a bad picture of Victoria, under a blacklight. Her gown, and creepy cloth veil, as well as the glue holding in her LED Eyes and attaching the "hair" at her crown, glows. Her face and hands do not.




tlc102462 said:


> I didn't even notice her nose - she looks great the way you set her up!! I think you should try a black light on her, might really accentuate the white, she could really "light up"!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Velvet - SHE LOOKS AWESOME!!!! I am totally loving the black light effect - what a look - that is the best. I'll best Helsa will be just as sweet w/ the black light!!! Nice look!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Arrrr... the UPS tracking number says my Victoria is still out for delivery... there's no way she hasn't already been delivered! I don't get off work for another 10 minutes. :X Longest 10 minutes ever!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Let us know what it arrives!!! Velvet Vampire used the black light on her and she's awesome!! Can't wait to get my replacement!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

She's here! I put her together and turned her on, she seems to work okay.  It does have to be a pretty loud noise to make her eyes go - but I don't really care if her eyes blink on Halloween night. I think she'll look perfectly spooky just looming over a headstone. <3

My only disappointment is how smooshed her nose is. Seems like that was a problem across the board, so I doubt returning her for a new one would do any good. And really, nobody will be able to tell at night. Grandin Road should invest in some Bubble wrap all the same.

Here's a few quick pics of her (and her poor nose!):









Her schnoz - fresh out of the box. T_T









After I futzed with it a bit. I don't think I actually improved it's smooshed-ness at all. 









You can't even tell from this far back though... and the ToT's will be further back than this from her... so... she'll do. 

I may drag her out on the front yard next with a headstone just to see what she'd look like. Even though the sun has pretty much set.

*EDIT:* One more picture - took her outside and posed her with the headstone she'll be looming over. Her eyes are on in this shot, not that you can really tell because of the flash (sorry!)


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Ghouliette,
I'm glad Victoria arrived safely. Yep, I'd say that GR needs to stop shoving these poor ladies face down in small boxes. Her nose is a bit scrunched. If I figure out how to give mine a "nose job", and it works, I'll let you know. 
I think she looks awesome by your tombstone. 
Just a couple of ideas I've been playing with for my Victoria that you might like: If you take one of the poles out (one of the ones with the connectors) you can shorten her to make her look like she's kneeling beside/behind your tombstone. She looks good in blacklight, too.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the Victoria pictures, especially in black light! I'm going to have to buy a couple more of those figures. You just can't beat the look for the price!

Hopefully GR will come out with a free shipping code soon.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Where are the blacklight picture?
I am really trying to not buy her....it's getting hard.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Velvet Vampire has the black light pic - just scroll back to her post and you'll see it!! It's excellent!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks I didn't see that.
OMG that may have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, Velvet, I think you black light pic is going to wind up selling Victoria out!!! Nice job!!.
PS, what type of black light are you using? Is it one of those longer skinny ones?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a free ship code that was in the coupons.Don't know if it works.Thanks chaserbug.
XXW92530


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Got my 2nd Helsa and I'm pretty well fedup at this point - her face is smashed - -- BUT Grandin Road is sending yet another out to me. I told them of the issues w/ Victoria w/ the smashed face and the gentleman on the phone was pleasant and wanted to note all the issues. If you aren't satisfied w/ your Victoria figures, I suggest sending back sooner rather than later - they said there are still many in stock. I am not settling for anything at this point - good luck, gang!!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I just bought the life size witch. Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

tlc--I 'm sorry you are having so much trouble with Grandin Rd. and the shipping.
I guess they won't let you keep BOTH props to make one good one (plus leftovers)??


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I am sending my Victoria back as well. Her nose was smushed and her eyes wouldn't light up!
From a distance, nobody could tell. But I am paying money so I want a nice item.
I think I will keep the next one no matter what. Sick of the revolving prop game already!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

tlc, 
I am so sorry you're having such problems. It sounds like Helsa & Victoria are both very problem-prone. Esp the noses. My guess on that is that the props are okay when made, but then get squished face down in that little box. And with the heat, the nose is smashing, and staying that way. 

I want Helsa, and am torn on what to do about Victoria. I'd just return her for a refund, and hope they have the problems fixed next year, but there's no guarantee either prop will be back next year. And I don't want to end up with no Victoria at all. She's a great prop.

How is GR handling the exchange? Are they sending the replacement out straight away, and then you have to send the defective one back to them in 30 days, or they charge you for both the replacement and original?

As for the blacklight, I am using a stick light. The bulb is about 23" long. I have some traditional shaped blacklight bulbs, but they never seem to give me as much glow as I want. 




tlc102462 said:


> Got my 2nd Helsa and I'm pretty well fedup at this point - her face is smashed - -- BUT Grandin Road is sending yet another out to me. I told them of the issues w/ Victoria w/ the smashed face and the gentleman on the phone was pleasant and wanted to note all the issues. If you aren't satisfied w/ your Victoria figures, I suggest sending back sooner rather than later - they said there are still many in stock. I am not settling for anything at this point - good luck, gang!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a feeling this is a packaging error that damaged the majority of props. Take a look at the Helga on the website. I zoomed in on her face and her nose is smashed! I couldn't zoom in on Victoria enough to see her nose.

My Victoria is set for delivery today, haven't received her yet. Shipments take forever since I'm in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## blackcatlane (Sep 10, 2009)

Got my Victoria prop today and, as with a few others, her nose is a bit smashed. I tried to stick a tooth pick up her nose to see it I could smooth it out and get it to look better (ok stop laughing about picking her nose ) I'm going to see if I can figure out a way to plump it up with something (a nose job of sorts). Other then that she is beautiful and I don't think anyone will notice in the dark. 

I get my Dearly Departed Couple on Monday.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you believe it? The doorbell rang at 7pm! Victoria had arrived at last. Unfortunately Victoria looks like she is a victim of domestic violence. Her nose is very dented.

I called GR to report the damage and asked for them to look into this issue since it looks like all the products have damage. Sending another one at this point would be of no use.

They said they would send my complaint along and forward it to quality control. They said I should hear from someone tomorrow or Monday.

I urge everyone who has issues to write a review on the GR website. Only then we will get anything resolved.

The customer service person sais she believes we would all be able to get a discount if we kept the damaged Victorias.

So go and write those reviews!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I was impressed with the customer service rep. I think my Victoria issue will be resolved. I used Halloween71's free shipping code, thanks, and bought the departed couple!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Can you believe it? The doorbell rang at 7pm! Victoria had arrived at last. Unfortunately Victoria looks like she is a victim of domestic violence. Her nose is very dented.
> 
> I called GR to report the damage and asked for them to look into this issue since it looks like all the products have damage. Sending another one at this point would be of no use.
> 
> ...


*shakes head* No, I can't believe it. I had called GR earlier this evening, and arranged for them to send me a replacement Victoria. But after seeing you and TLC's post, I just called them back, and cancelled the order. At this point, it seems, no one has gotten an undamaged Victoria or Helsa. And that's a shame. I love Victoria, and wanted to get Helsa, too.

I guess I'll hold onto the Victoria I have for now, and see if GR can resolve the issue. I hate to send her back for a refund. (I really think she's fabulous.) But paying full price for a damaged prop doesn't sit well with me either. I guess I could return her and put that money toward something else I want (like more of the exclusive tombstones - the Celtic Zombie Gravestone is incredible). But I'd already planned a whole scene in my haunt around Victoria. Ah, what to do?!

Princess, and Blackcatlane, please let me know what you think of Dearly Departed when it arrives. Oh, and has anyone ordered the Martha Stewart Glass Eyeball Tray? I'm very curious what that item is like in person. Thanks!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

If there is a common problem with all the Victoria's due to poor packaging maybe GR will do the right thing and put them on sale, as-is. They should definitely refund some of your money for those who bought this item and it is damaged upon receipt and then the replacement is damaged. I noticed on other websites like Pottery Barn if there is enough negative comments and low scores via the company website, items have a tendency to get marked down. Also GR has a facebook page and you could post your concerns there.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

The 1st Victoria I rec'd had NO nose damage, BUT had the battery issue w/ the batteries leaking and the eyes not working. I was even thinking of trying to piece two together if the other one comes before I send her back, but I don't think it should be my responsibility to "make" a working figure. They aren't being packed appropriately, so I think we have to hold our ground and let GR know there are issues. I'll keep everyone posted, but I really want this prop so I'm content to keep sending them back until I get one completely without defects!! (PS, Velvet, after I saw yours w/ the black light, I couldn't resist!!, you should def. get another one at all costs, the effect is tremendous!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

allmapa1 said:


> If there is a common problem with all the Victoria's due to poor packaging maybe GR will do the right thing and put them on sale, as-is. They should definitely refund some of your money for those who bought this item and it is damaged upon receipt and then the replacement is damaged. I noticed on other websites like Pottery Barn if there is enough negative comments and low scores via the company website, items have a tendency to get marked down. Also GR has a facebook page and you could post your concerns there.


I posted on GR's Facebook page also about the issue. Their cust. service has been tremendous, so I'm not worried, I think it will get resolved, hopefully sooner rather than later. Let's keep on top of this gang, this isn't some $20 prop we're talking about and I ordered both Helsa & Victorian and both have had issues!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Velvet Vampire said:


> *shakes head* No, I can't believe it. I had called GR earlier this evening, and arranged for them to send me a replacement Victoria. But after seeing you and TLC's post, I just called them back, and cancelled the order. At this point, it seems, no one has gotten an undamaged Victoria or Helsa. And that's a shame. I love Victoria, and wanted to get Helsa, too.
> 
> I guess I'll hold onto the Victoria I have for now, and see if GR can resolve the issue. I hate to send her back for a refund. (I really think she's fabulous.) But paying full price for a damaged prop doesn't sit well with me either. I guess I could return her and put that money toward something else I want (like more of the exclusive tombstones - the Celtic Zombie Gravestone is incredible). But I'd already planned a whole scene in my haunt around Victoria. Ah, what to do?!
> 
> Princess, and Blackcatlane, please let me know what you think of Dearly Departed when it arrives. Oh, and has anyone ordered the Martha Stewart Glass Eyeball Tray? I'm very curious what that item is like in person. Thanks!


I actually got an undamaged Victoria,I was one of the lucky ones..I did notice when taking her out of the box,her face was sideways.So sorry that ya'll got yours damaged and they will give ya'll a replacement or free shipping on next order,something.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Seems my Victoria is worse than most. I hope I get some response from GR.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone bought Vincent vampire from Grandin Road? Does it look as good as the pic? Is it worth buying? Any of that information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope they get this issue resolved she is a great piece.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok I'll take the werewolf, the medusa bust, the dip and chip..no..wait.. I WANT IT ALL!! LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> She's here! I put her together and turned her on, she seems to work okay.  It does have to be a pretty loud noise to make her eyes go - but I don't really care if her eyes blink on Halloween night. I think she'll look perfectly spooky just looming over a headstone. <3
> 
> My only disappointment is how smooshed her nose is. Seems like that was a problem across the board, so I doubt returning her for a new one would do any good. And really, nobody will be able to tell at night. Grandin Road should invest in some Bubble wrap all the same.
> 
> ...


*I love her! Its a shame about the nose but honestly you dont really even see it in the full pics and I would imagine at night you wont at all. Did you try contacting GR to see if they would refund you a percentage or give you a credit??*


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

LilsheDevil said:


> I actually got an undamaged Victoria,I was one of the lucky ones..I did notice when taking her out of the box,her face was sideways.So sorry that ya'll got yours damaged and they will give ya'll a replacement or free shipping on next order,something.


Wow, you did get lucky. Did you post today on Facebook? Someone on there said they got one with no damage. So there may be hope. I'll probably go ahead and re-order her in the next day, or so. Since you got a good one, there is hope. 

As for my Victoria, when I opened my box, she was packed face down on the bottom of the box. And although I grabbed the box as soon as it hit my door, everything in the box was very hot. So it's no wonder her nose got compressed. 

Pumpkinprincess, your Victoria's nose does look the worst of the bunch. I hope we can all end up with a good replacement.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lilshedevil - you lucked out!!! Hope we all float away w/ one that isn't damaged. So far GR has been great w/ the cust. service, but their supplier has to pack these items better. I just posted on GR's Facebook pg and just indicated to the woman who got a defective Victoria about our experiences and direct her here.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I love her! Its a shame about the nose but honestly you dont really even see it in the full pics and I would imagine at night you wont at all. Did you try contacting GR to see if they would refund you a percentage or give you a credit??*


Ghouliet gets home from MI tonight. I have a feeling she will be calling GR about this. I don't really want to send the one we got back, because the damage is pretty minimal and with my luck, the replacement would be even more smooshed. :X


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

GR never called me, as promised, yesterday. I did pick up the phone and was directed to a "specialist" who could help me. She seemed totally disinterested in my situation. You know the type...I was explaining the damage and she kept interupting with hmmms and ohhhhs. 

Anway, she told me she would forward my complaint to the manufacturer. She said it might take a few days to hear anything back and I was welcome to call her on Tuesday. While I appreciate her looking into to it, I couldn't believe that she didn't volunteer to contact me. I think that would be much easier.

A couple of her responses were funny. First she said there had been no complaints/returns except me. I told her that I had reviewed the product on the GR website, but it wasn't posted. I find it strange that there are no reviews at all. Seems GR is selctive when it comes to the reviews that they will post.

I also told her about the complaints on Facebook. She said they don't facebook and neither does she. I told her to check out the picture I posted on the GR facebook page. She did and commented that "all those props are ugly to begin with"..lol I told her that's the way we like them.

I think I'm going to call GR today and ask for them to send me another. I have hope that some are not damaged, since we a pp did receive a working, undamaged one. I do find it weird/funny that someone would post on the facebook page about receving a "good" victoria. A plant? Maybe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

I posted a review about Vicky's nose on the GR website ALSO! I was complimentary in other areas, but stated that she was damaged!

OMG! I thought Grandin Road was better than that!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Wow, you did get lucky. Did you post today on Facebook? Someone on there said they got one with no damage. So there may be hope. I'll probably go ahead and re-order her in the next day, or so. Since you got a good one, there is hope.
> 
> As for my Victoria, when I opened my box, she was packed face down on the bottom of the box. And although I grabbed the box as soon as it hit my door, everything in the box was very hot. So it's no wonder her nose got compressed.
> 
> Pumpkinprincess, your Victoria's nose does look the worst of the bunch. I hope we can all end up with a good replacement.


That may have been me,I had 3 pictures of how she looked.I felt bad when reading other posts of people who have purchased her and how theirs arrived damaged.I am wondering if I should take a chance on ordering from them again,or not.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just wanted to show pics of my battery a cid damaged Venetian Victorian AND my Helsa w/ the boxer's SCHNOZZOLA!!!! Just so everyone can see. I also posted both pics on FB on the Grandin Road web site, so they are up and viewable for anyone at GR to see!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Had to re-submit pics*

HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY DAMAGED HELSA & DAMAGED VICTORIA - I tried posting them a few secs ago, but they didn't go through - hopefully these will be seen by all who are interested in this purchase!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

tlc102462 said:


> HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY DAMAGED HELSA & DAMAGED VICTORIA - I tried posting them a few secs ago, but they didn't go through - hopefully these will be seen by all who are interested in this purchase!!


Good for you! GR is a great company for halloween items, but to me, they are not fixing this issue quickly enough! I am so GLAD you posted those pics...sort of shame shame everybody knows your name! 

I fully expect my next Victoria to be non functioning and smashed nosed.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hollow, Keep your fingers crossed - hopefully GR will get the idea that die-hard haunters take their stuff serious!!!! Keep us all posted!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

I know. I wouldn't accept ANY damaged item I paid full price for.
It is slightly disturbing to me that GR hasn't : posted our reviews, lowered the price, or responded to some people. They have a great reputation. Are they "blowing us off" because it's just halloween stuff?
I get my new Victoria the 16th. I really want her. If she is damaged, I will not want to send her back. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG this is the first time I've really checked the thread since you guys ordered Victoria and it's appalling that such a beautiful faced prop like she is (I can see why everyone ordered her), is having all these shipping issues with her face. It is really sad to see. _Are all of you guys who have the face problem with her experiencing super hot weather? I know that latex and heat do not mix and wonder if that is a contributing problem along with how her face is not properly supported in the box to prevent any damage. _ I'm wondering if other areas of the country who aren't experiencing the heat are faring better with their prop.

BTW as far as the leaky battery compartment, my husband has cleaned and saved a few battery operated devices of ours over time that have had leaking battery compartments. He's scraped off any rust with a screwdriver and cleaned everything with a 90% isopropyl alcohol and a paper towel being careful not to touch the battery acid. Cover the area you are working on in case the rust with the alcohol runs down onto your surface. You want to get a good contact surface for a fresh set of batteries. If the battery compartment is really bad and you still want to keep the prop, you can buy new battery compartments at places like Radio Shack and electronic departments. They are pretty cheap. You'll probably need to find someone who has some sodering experience to change out the compartments. But if I had a Victoria with a good face but just a bad battery compartment, that's what I'd try. 

Really sorry you guys have had so much bad luck with her. I've been tempted to get her but am not sure what to do. I don't know that the latex will ever be right. Maybe someone should post under the prop section about latex help and post a link to the thread here and see what members who have worked with latex tell you about the situation.

BTW I guess everyone can tell why GrandinRoad's prices are so high. Sort of like QVC, they have a damaged return policy that very nice but ultimately it's paid for in the pricing. I've bought from them a few times before and have been pretty lucky and like Frontgate they do get really unique and interesting things in.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a shame because it truly is a beautiful prop before the nose got smooshed.

Anybody get the Velma and Evander talking busts? Wondering about the quality because even on the videos on the website, Evander's lower lip just quivers instead of moving.

Velma's lower lip really seems to move but poor Evander just quivers.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

The busts don't ship until September. It might be the way the Evander one is built. I know Michael's is selling the Evander bust without the Velma one. In the pictures it also looks like Velma has a distinct lower jaw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Caution on the Interactive Talking Busts*



GraveyardGus said:


> That is a shame because it truly is a beautiful prop before the nose got smooshed.
> 
> Anybody get the Velma and Evander talking busts? Wondering about the quality because even on the videos on the website, Evander's lower lip just quivers instead of moving.
> 
> Velma's lower lip really seems to move but poor Evander just quivers.



It's possible that is the way he is. Similar comments were made on the Sam's Club male last year. May have been pretty much built that way and I would say without comparing what the dialog is, that it's the same prop.

_BTW if you order the busts, be extremely careful to follow the directions on how to remove them from the box and how you handle them. _


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

So I got my Victoria today and yep, the nose is bent. However, its only slightly bent, almost to the point of not being visible at all. So I'm pretty happy she wasn't as bad as some of you unfortunately got. Maybe I'm just happy because the box said "Helsa" and I was a little worried I was shipped the wrong item.

I also got 4 skeletons, 4 sets of the candle pathway marks, and the faceless spectre prop. I am happy with the conditions those items are in.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The male bust is available at Michaels. I got him for $30 using a coupon. He is find for that amount, but I wouldn't buy both busts at GR for $$$.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

*Venetian Victoria Update*

Okay, so I decided to call Grandin Road late Sat (8/13) night to request a replacement for my damaged Victoria. As I was asking the CS if she could please make sure I got a good one this time, she interrupted me and said (more or less), Oh yes, I'm making a note for her to be checked for damage, to make sure you get a good one, and I'm also asking them to put bubble wrap around her face, and put her in a bigger shipping box. She was very nice about it. I said thank you, and hung up.

A few hours later, I checked my account, and she showed IN STOCK. Yesterday morning, it said IN STOCK, UPS Ground. So I assumed she was on her way. Last night, she still showed available on the site, but my account said "9/05/11" "UPS Ground". This morning, my account said the same thing, but she's nowing showing a ship date of 9/05/11 on her item page on the website, also. (Helsa too).

Sooo, I just called, and was told that they were sorry, but Victoria will not be available until 9/5/11 to ship to me. I guess they started opening boxes, didn't find any good ones, and are making the manufacturer send more. As I told the operator, that's fine with me. I don't mind waiting. I just want a good one. 

So I guess it's safe to say GR is fully on top of the Victoria/Helsa problem now.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Hopefully everything works out for you. It really sucks that some of them came so damaged. Like I said earlier I looked out and only a bit of her nose is smooshed and its only really noticeable if you look at her from the side. She will be placed in a half open door in my house, so most won't see her from any angle but the front.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd be asking for some credit back but maybe you guys can fix her nose with a heat gun and a tongue depressor? Or some spackle or clay with makeup over it?

Firefox just told me spackle isn't a real word either. Bunch of drunken monkeys writing that spell checker...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am glad they are doing something about the problem.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Velvet sorry you had to go through that mess! We have ordered a few years now from Grandin Road and never had a problem (Knocks Wood) We did however have a problem with the company Brands On Sale! Last year we ordered the Executioners Stump with the axe. Well it came Fedex. When I opened the box the tree stump was fine but the Axe itself was broken in 2 halves. I called them and they sent us another one. This was perfect! They let us even keep the broken one and my hubby has since fixed the axe and now we have 2! So we ordered from them again this time a pirates cross bones. In the back of the skull was a sword and pistol crossing each other. Well it came broken as well. We called them and this time they gave us such a problem! We had to send pics to them showing them that the item was broken! Then they told us that they would ship another out and then it became out of stock! So instead of giving us back our money they took off 15 bucks off the prop and my hubby was able to fix it! We told them we would never buy from them again and never have since!


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> WOW! Velvet sorry you had to go through that mess! We have ordered a few years now from Grandin Road and never had a problem (Knocks Wood) We did however have a problem with the company Brands On Sale! Last year we ordered the Executioners Stump with the axe. Well it came Fedex. When I opened the box the tree stump was fine but the Axe itself was broken in 2 halves. I called them and they sent us another one. This was perfect! They let us even keep the broken one and my hubby has since fixed the axe and now we have 2! So we ordered from them again this time a pirates cross bones. In the back of the skull was a sword and pistol crossing each other. Well it came broken as well. We called them and this time they gave us such a problem! We had to send pics to them showing them that the item was broken! Then they told us that they would ship another out and then it became out of stock! So instead of giving us back our money they took off 15 bucks off the prop and my hubby was able to fix it! We told them we would never buy from them again and never have since!


I have read such horrible reviews about that site that it scared me from ever ordering from them. I was in love with the purple lighted tree, which is only $50 (compared to $80-100 elsewhere), but the horror stories from previous customers was enough for me to look somewhere else. I learned about the site reading a recent post here, so I hope that person had better luck!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Okay, so I decided to call Grandin Road late Sat (8/13) night to request a replacement for my damaged Victoria. As I was asking the CS if she could please make sure I got a good one this time, she interrupted me and said (more or less), Oh yes, I'm making a note for her to be checked for damage, to make sure you get a good one, and I'm also asking them to put bubble wrap around her face, and put her in a bigger shipping box. She was very nice about it. I said thank you, and hung up.
> 
> A few hours later, I checked my account, and she showed IN STOCK. Yesterday morning, it said IN STOCK, UPS Ground. So I assumed she was on her way. Last night, she still showed available on the site, but my account said "9/05/11" "UPS Ground". This morning, my account said the same thing, but she's nowing showing a ship date of 9/05/11 on her item page on the website, also. (Helsa too).
> 
> ...


Velvet - I have both replacements sitting in my LR and I'm actually afraid to open them!!! I dread what I will find. I have to say Grandin Road has been replying to me on its Facebook page (there are others that have issues w/ Victorian & Helsa on FB) and whoever is answering is on top of this issue - sooooo, hopefully everything is going to be resolved to our satisfaction, but I'm not settling for a defective one, I'll tell you that much!!!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone bought that black witches hat serving platter? It looks gorgeous in the pictures (as they always do) but I was wondering if anyone's seen it in person and if it's worth 70.00? I've bought stuff from them before and it's hit or miss on quality. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My update....

I received an email this morning saying GR would contact me. A GR rep called and said they are working with the manufacturer to get the problem with Victoria resolved. Currently she is out of stock, until they quality check, etc.

The GR rep was wonderful and told me they would send out a new Victoria as soon as she returned to stock and I could keep the damaged one, no additional charge! Sounds good to me!

I joked and said I hoped she comes before Halloween and she said it would be a couple of weeks, max.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> My update....
> 
> I received an email this morning saying GR would contact me. A GR rep called and said they are working with the manufacturer to get the problem with Victoria resolved. Currently she is out of stock, until they quality check, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great - I just got the replacement Victoria and replacement Helsa and was afraid to open them. Opened Victoria and she is pretty near perfect, a little "skin" off the nose, but not overly noticeable. Helsa is another story. I looks like a chipmunk took a chunk out of her eye. I'll post pics in a bit. Back she goes AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Got my replacement- its nose is destroyed. I am utterly upset.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wouldn't bother returning her. Just contact GR. I think they are just going to throw away the damaged ones. It would be cheaper for them if you kept it and accepted a new one. imho


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

boobear said:


> Has anyone bought that black witches hat serving platter? It looks gorgeous in the pictures (as they always do) but I was wondering if anyone's seen it in person and if it's worth 70.00? I've bought stuff from them before and it's hit or miss on quality. Thanks!


I too have been eyeing that platter for the past couple of years. I just can't seem to pull the trigger. $70.00 is a lot of money for a platter!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> WOW! Velvet sorry you had to go through that mess! We have ordered a few years now from Grandin Road and never had a problem (Knocks Wood) We did however have a problem with the company Brands On Sale! Last year we ordered the Executioners Stump with the axe. Well it came Fedex. When I opened the box the tree stump was fine but the Axe itself was broken in 2 halves. I called them and they sent us another one. This was perfect! They let us even keep the broken one and my hubby has since fixed the axe and now we have 2! So we ordered from them again this time a pirates cross bones. In the back of the skull was a sword and pistol crossing each other. Well it came broken as well. We called them and this time they gave us such a problem! We had to send pics to them showing them that the item was broken! Then they told us that they would ship another out and then it became out of stock! So instead of giving us back our money they took off 15 bucks off the prop and my hubby was able to fix it! We told them we would never buy from them again and never have since!



Last year I ordered my animated raven candy bowl from Brands On Sale and everything was fine. Came quickly also. Just thought I'd give another HF buyers experience with them. 

BTW I just love this bowl and it was a hit with the kids. They were the only one selling it as I recall and it is such a unique item.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I called on mine too and they are charging me again before sending out another one and they want me to return the first one no later than 30 days after Halloween at which time they will credit my account for the first one. I am told the new one will ship Sept. 5th.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

hollow said:


> Got my replacement- its nose is destroyed. I am utterly upset.


Hollow,
You should take a pic and post it BUT QUICK on the Grandin Road Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/#!/grandinroad

(Are you Elizabeth on FB?? I'm Theresa on FB)

Just saw a pic someone posted on FB, is it you??


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

YES! I am running behind and have to go- but nice to meet you on FB! Will check back later to see what GR says!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

hollow said:


> YES! I am running behind and have to go- but nice to meet you on FB! Will check back later to see what GR says!


Nice to meet you as well - we'll keep in touch about this!!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of my replacement Victoria - her nose is not smooshed, but the "skin" is off of it - I'm going to try to contact GR cust. service again.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e-not-smooshed-but-skin-not-her-nose-tip.html


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Helsa Pic - still defective!!*

Here is a pic of my Grandin Road Helsa replacement - her right eye has a chunk taken out like it got chewed by a chipmunk!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...at-something-i-may-just-put-rat-her-face.html


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

bums me out I ordered the ground breaker light up zombie with sounds, it arrived with a broke nose,they sent a replacement out, it had a broke nose and broken tooth, so I gave up just got a refund.They were packed so,so cheap, ashame for such a heavy item. I really wanted the prop to it looked awsome.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> My update....
> 
> I received an email this morning saying GR would contact me. A GR rep called and said they are working with the manufacturer to get the problem with Victoria resolved. Currently she is out of stock, until they quality check, etc.
> 
> ...


thats cool they let you keep it, they wouldnt work with me at all, on the zombie i bought, after sending me 2 broken ones I aksed what would be the best discount if I wanted to keep it and repair it myself, they said 15 % off, i said umm no ... and sent it back


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

boobear said:


> Has anyone bought that black witches hat serving platter? It looks gorgeous in the pictures (as they always do) but I was wondering if anyone's seen it in person and if it's worth 70.00? I've bought stuff from them before and it's hit or miss on quality. Thanks!



Fell in love with it in 2009. Went to order it when I knew there was free shipping code and it was out of stock! I was heartbroken. December 2009, my boss was checking the Grandin Road site, and there it was. It is beautiful, great quality, nice glaze.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year I ordered my animated raven candy bowl from Brands On Sale and everything was fine. Came quickly also. Just thought I'd give another HF buyers experience with them.
> 
> BTW I just love this bowl and it was a hit with the kids. They were the only one selling it as I recall and it is such a unique item.


I saw that candy bowl too! Looks awesome!! But after paying enough $$$ for these props and having them come to you broken is very upsetting I can only imagine how these poor members feel with getting replacement after replacement and still have it broken. Spookie do you know what really turned me off from them. Its when they basically accused us of fabricating broken items being sent to us!! That's why we had to send them pics of the broken shipment we had received from them! That is certainly no way to treat a customer. I worked in retail for many years . That's what turned us away and quickly! Good luck guts with your GR prop problems. I hope you can get it fixed before Halloween


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> My update....
> 
> I received an email this morning saying GR would contact me. A GR rep called and said they are working with the manufacturer to get the problem with Victoria resolved. Currently she is out of stock, until they quality check, etc.
> 
> ...


That is awesome!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am surprised to here the packaging on these items are not good.
When I order from them i have always thought they were packaged great.
Sometimes it takes me forever to get into them.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, Pumpkin, at least they're kind of compensating you for your troubles. I've got nothing like that - just have to send everything back - not even a discount coupon, no discount for another item, nothing!!! I'm on the 2nd Victoria, heading into the 3rd to be shipped in Sept. and I'm on my 3rd Helsa, heading into the 4th to be shipped in Sept. This is horrible!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wanted to post some pictures of my departed couple that arrived today. Boy, did they not package their Halloween stuff right this year! They were a tangled mess. I worked on them forever and I'm happy to report that I have them up and functioning.

Now the description said their eyes faded red, blue, and green. I thought that meant ALL red, then ALL green, then ALL blue. Instead each eye is flashing independently. So the bride might have one green, one blue eye, and the groom, one red, one blue. And I wouldn't call it a fade, it's more like a flash. 


But I'm pleased with the prop for the price. Here is some photos....


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

The wreath I ordered is coming tomorrow, fingers crossed that the quality is as good as the picture.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spinechiller said:


> The wreath I ordered is coming tomorrow, fingers crossed that the quality is as good as the picture.


did you order the animated one with the snakes ? i want to order that too post a video when you get it if you can


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

a witch from canada said:


> did you order the animated one with the snakes ? i want to order that too post a video when you get it if you can


Oh sorry, it's the Black cedar spooky halloween wreath is the one I purchased.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Spinechiller said:


> Oh sorry, it's the Black cedar spooky halloween wreath is the one I purchased.


I have that one. Got it during the sale a couple of years ago. It arrived with a few pieces out of place, but it was easily fixed up. I think you'll like it. Very cool piece. The cedar is plastic, but not plastic looking, ya know. Oh, and there is a very light hint of glitter...blue, green, black. But it's really subtle.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Haven't read all posts here but the butler guy with the raven is at Michaels for only $90 instead of $180 at Grandin.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Hearts1003 said:


> Haven't read all posts here but the butler guy with the raven is at Michaels for only $90 instead of $180 at Grandin.


The one at GR is over 5ft tall. The one at Michaels is half as tall.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess:1136167 said:


> Hearts1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't read all posts here but the butler guy with the raven is at Michaels for only $90 instead of $180 at Grandin.
> ...


Really?! Well all be darn!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Just jumping on this thread, haven't read through the 15 pages of posts yet so pardon if I'm repeating...
Did anyone else gasp at the prices on the Martha Stewart flasks? $29 for the Erlenmeyer flask. I did a google search and found them ranging from $3-15! Someone said earlier they wish they had her money, well that's where it's coming from! Slapping a label on a $3 item and charging $29! And she probably got hers wholesale! 
http://www.grandinroad.com/martha-s...wart-for-grandin-road/372700?isCrossSell=true

Those busts are pretty cool looking. I wish they moved a little better tho. Ooooo-wee! They have the haunted mirror for $30 less than Spirit! Does Grandin put coupons out?


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> The one at GR is over 5ft tall. The one at Michaels is half as tall.


The one at Michaels is really a table top model, I looked at it yesterday.
Cute, but probably 3 feet tall max.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Pumpkinprincess - I had my eye on that bride and groom also! They look great - but how weird that their eyes flash different colors!! Makes me wonder if it makes it more comical than scary?

dustin2dust - I agree that some of the prices are crazy - for example, the three witches that you stake into the yard (which I have also had my eye on) are $69 and Spirit just put out a similar set for only $34.99. I will def be buying the ones from Spirit this year!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I turned on the lights on my departed couple last night. Their eyes are very bright. I don't know how they will look outside on the big night, but inside their light filled the room.

They are a perfect example of not getting the right people to design Halloween items. I wish GR employed one of us...we certainly wouldn't have put these silly eyes on a prop!


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> did you order the animated one with the snakes ? i want to order that too post a video when you get it if you can


I was curious to see a video of that one too. They don't have it linked on the site, but they did post a video on youtube.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, Shellyfish. Thanks for posting that. The motion looks a lot better than I thought it might. The sound track is actually pretty nice too. I hate when Gemmy has a great product and then adds some really dumb audio tracks to it. MS has kept it scary, and that's a good thing! LOL. This deserves some serious consideration from me. Time is getting short but so is my Halloween budget for this year!


BTW I saw this CBS news story a little while ago. If you're thinking of going the snake route with the wreath you might want to check this true story out. Now that would make a scary Halloween house to ToT at! Snake House


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the snake wreath video! I was wondering what it would do. It's not as exciting as I had hoped. I had imagined a few of the larger snakes would have moved instead of the whole thing shaking and wiggling them all. 

Michael's has the guy of the animated bust duo and they have 40% off coupons! I wonder if one from Michael's would interact with the others since that was one of the selling points.

One thing that GR does have a better deal on is the animated haunted mirror. $99 compared to Spirit's $130! GR has the free shipping coupon. I wonder if/when Spirit will put a coupon out and if it would be a better deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone already posted that the Michaels head doesn't have any extra connections so it was manufactured to be a standalone item.

Spirit usually offers a 25% off one item coupon I believe once the season starts.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

For anyone that is interested in the Martha Stewart snake wreath, Grandin Road has marked it down to $29 and you can get free shipping too. It would be hard to make one for less than that. It was $59 and $7 shipping. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/martha-s...-haven/martha-stewart-for-grandin-road/374058


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I know some members bought the pathway lights. They are free shipping today and 15% off 3+ light sets. I was going to make them, but I probably couldn't make them any cheaper. 

Did you like the quality? Have any pictures you could share? Thx!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

That's still a lot of money for lights that are 9" and there's only 3 of them. I even wonder how many you can connect together.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! I'm surprised they are marking some stuff down already! Cool for us! 

Now if I could only decide if I like the guy bust that I can get at Micheal's better than the Medusa bust! The crawling monster hand looks really good in the video. I might have to add that to my want list too.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like those busts are making the rounds this year! $30 less than GR and in "marble" at Spirit. Funny how Spirit claims to have an exclusive on them. Maybe just in that color?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-talking-bust/


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i prefer the bust color from the ones at spirit and if you look closely at grandin video the male bust is defective he doesnt move his head in the video and barely moves his lips ...

spirit 




grandin


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

and these wore sold at sams club (i think they wore an exclusive for them last year? or the year before ? ) their the same that grandin as this year


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

the Spirits' one seem to have their mouth movement improved and I like the eyes better too, just wish the price was a bit lowered


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Dustin2dust- Where did you see the erlenmeyer flasks for so little? I am loving those and trying to decide whether to purchase them. Martha's is 5L and when I did a search I found the same size for $39.95. I wonder if the Martha label is removable, if it isn't is it distracting? Has anybody bought the chemistry set?


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> i prefer the bust color from the ones at spirit and if you look closely at grandin video the male bust is defective he doesnt move his head in the video and barely moves his lips ...
> 
> spirit
> 
> ...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

tlc102462 said:


> a witch from canada said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer the bust color from the ones at spirit and if you look closely at grandin video the male bust is defective he doesnt move his head in the video and barely moves his lips ...
> ...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

c910andace said:


> Dustin2dust- Where did you see the erlenmeyer flasks for so little? I am loving those and trying to decide whether to purchase them. Martha's is 5L and when I did a search I found the same size for $39.95. I wonder if the Martha label is removable, if it isn't is it distracting? Has anybody bought the chemistry set?


Got some good deals here:

http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/4/category/42

Either the 250 or 500ml (8 and 16 oz). It's cheap and not high lab grade (no heating high grade acids in them, please!) but more than good enough for barware. Also they send me a hilarious amount of newsprint catalogs every month, must cost them a fortune.

Or here:

Set of six: http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/lab-supplies-equipment/glass-erlenmeyer-flask-250ml-set-of-6.html

(they have others, including very big ones, search under labware/glassware/flasks)

Haven't bought from this company yet (they have some other nifty things I'm interested in that I'm planning on getting next month) but it looks cheaper:

http://www.indigo.com/glass/gphglass/erlenmeyer-flask.html


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> tlc102462 said:
> 
> 
> > so you have seen the spirit busts in person ? none of the spirits here are open yet so i dont know how they look in person i just like their marble finish , it is a question
> ...


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Xane said:


> Got some good deals here:
> 
> http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/4/category/42
> 
> ...



Xane - great scouting for these items - That erlenmeyer big flask looks like it's $8 for the largest size - that is a real find, just pop just cheapo labels from Party City on it and that's better than Martha Stewart!!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I know some members bought the pathway lights. They are free shipping today and 15% off 3+ light sets. I was going to make them, but I probably couldn't make them any cheaper.
> 
> Did you like the quality? Have any pictures you could share? Thx!


I think they are a great deal. I'm really happy with the size and the bulbs themselves work really well. The only down side is you can only connect two of them together. I bought 4 sets of them and honestly I'm thinking about getting a few more now that they are cheaper.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

If I was rich, I'd totally buy from Grandin Road. That video was fangtastic!


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

just got part of my order in, Larry the zombie. His nose is smashed flat and the eyes do not light up. You also have to hit him to make him work. i think i will see about exchanging him. Hope i get a good one.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You have to wonder at what point some manager gets fired for refusing to authorize buying better packing materials  The constant reshipping must cost them a fortune. Maybe gigantic corporations get UPS shipping for next to nothing but Viewsonic sent 2 replacement monitors to me (after a long fight with them), the first time they sent the wrong one, and with the UPS discount at our company that would have still been over $200... they could have sent me a check for $150 to buy a competitors monitor and still saved money!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Some absolute nightmare stories from some of you guys. I can't help but wonder if certain items are packed in different locations or something. My Victoria came with no packing whatsoever, but I also ordered some of their skeletons and they were completely wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

the zombie had no packing at all, just shoved in a box


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*grandin road stuff*



lanie077 said:


> just got part of my order in, Larry the zombie. His nose is smashed flat and the eyes do not light up. You also have to hit him to make him work. i think i will see about exchanging him. Hope i get a good one.


You should check out the Grandin Road Facebook Page - we've been posting pics left and right of the "smashed" face items coming to all of us. Just Like Grandin Road and then post a pic of your nightmare and someone from GR usually responds w/ a positive attitude - they have been very good about my items so far, just a nightmare. Waiting for my 4th Haunting Helsa and my 3rd Venetian Victoria - all were a disaster thus far.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered three sets of the flicker candle pathway markers.
Yes I know I can make them cheaper but already have done around 30 from previous years.And last year I did the flicker light set in several so this year I cheated.
I personaly like the look of the electric flicker set versus the led tea candle.But I don't want to make new ones so this was a good solution for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

My Venetian Victoria- I have had 2 damaged pieces shipped to me. I have returned 2. NOW the estimated shipping for her replacement is October 2nd! OCTOBER 2ND! Will I ever get her? I feel doomed regarding her. I should have just kept the 1st, least damaged one, and put white makeup on her or something. Damn damn damn.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow 10-2 that is cutting it to close.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The reviews are meaningless on the GR site. There are so many people who want to up their review count, I doubt they have even bought the product. A couple of reviews talk about how they received a prop last year. I've been buying from GR a long time, so I know when something is new. Someone posted how the departed couple is a good table size. lol They are as tall as Victoria. I wish GR would monitor these reviewers as much as they censor bad reviews. Funny how many reviews have never posted.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

hollow said:


> My Venetian Victoria- I have had 2 damaged pieces shipped to me. I have returned 2. NOW the estimated shipping for her replacement is October 2nd! OCTOBER 2ND! Will I ever get her? I feel doomed regarding her. I should have just kept the 1st, least damaged one, and put white makeup on her or something. Damn damn damn.


just checked my order and it was also changed to 10/2


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

hollow said:


> My Venetian Victoria- I have had 2 damaged pieces shipped to me. I have returned 2. NOW the estimated shipping for her replacement is October 2nd! OCTOBER 2ND! Will I ever get her? I feel doomed regarding her. I should have just kept the 1st, least damaged one, and put white makeup on her or something. Damn damn damn.[/QU
> 
> If you go to Grandin Road's Facebook page, many people, myself included have rec'd damaged Victorias or damaged Helsas. I'm waitin for my 4th Helsa to come and my 3rd Victoria. I hope I don't have to wait that long for these items. I got a call from GR saying a bunch were shipping sometime in Sept, but they were opening and checking every single one because of the amounts of complaints regarding these. I posted 2 reviews, one for each of the above items and neither of my posts were put up (I should have been able to do a post for EVERY figured that came damaged!!!) If you go to my HF pg, you can see pics I posted of a few of the figures that came and were damaged. Good luck!! I know it's so late, but at least they'll hopefully get them out in time.!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Not happy with the shipping delay. If Victoria ships on the 2nd, it will be another 10 days before it get here.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Not happy with the shipping delay. If Victoria ships on the 2nd, it will be another 10 days before it get here.


At least it will still be before Halloween - I wonder what kind of sale they'll have on her - we'll prob. miss the sale, pay full price and get stuck w/ a dud again!!!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Free shipping on Grandinroad today, use code XXW33815. It's posted on their homepage.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I ordered Victoria and have a shipping date of Sept. 5th. Now I'm worried about her being delivered damaged!!  It's completely crazy that people are having to return things several times!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> I ordered Victoria and have a shipping date of Sept. 5th. Now I'm worried about her being delivered damaged!!  It's completely crazy that people are having to return things several times!


Hopefully, Quality Assurance is looking into all of these items before they ship out. I got a call from GR customer service earlier this week and she said that they are specifically opening every one of these before they ship (at least we may be assured of getting a decent one), but I suspect these are going to go on sale because of all the issues w/ them (so others who might not be too interested may want to wait and purchase when they try to discount and clear them out!!) That said, Victorian AND Helsa look pretty decent - they are a nice looking prop, very ethereal looking, transparent but not see-through material and I'm hoping to get both when the QA has checked them out. I'll keep all posted. If you check out Grandin Road's Facebook PG, you'll see the issues people have had w/ them. A bunch of us have already posted pics of our problem figures there as well. Unfortunately, others that aren't familiar w/ Halloween Forum are probably getting defect items and not seeing the amount of issues w/ them. I also attempted to posted the conditions of both figures on the GR web site and neither post was put up on their web site, possibly because of repercussions regarding same.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Man reading on this thread about the Venetian Victoria I have been holding back, if all are going to be shipped Oct 2, can you imagine when it will come to me, LOL


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

tamster said:


> Man reading on this thread about the Venetian Victoria I have been holding back, if all are going to be shipped Oct 2, can you imagine when it will come to me, LOL


Maybe you'll get one free of defects. At this point I'm not going to pay $79 for a prop and have it defective, even if it is a static prop. Also to note, if they'd cut the price in half, maybe half of us would have kept the defective one, but as I said, if they're charging me full price, I'm waiting for a defect-free prop!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

I am super skeptical of ever getting helsa or victoria. Ships on the 2nd, 7 days to get to me. A great prop ruined. It looks like they cast her face in latex, and throw it down on a pile and it gets smashed before it is set or cooled or whatever it does. The ONE thing I really wanted! Damn!
Oh well...I never thought GR would shaft us like this. They are usually the best ever.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

*GR*



hollow said:


> I am super skeptical of ever getting helsa or victoria. Ships on the 2nd, 7 days to get to me. A great prop ruined. It looks like they cast her face in latex, and throw it down on a pile and it gets smashed before it is set or cooled or whatever it does. The ONE thing I really wanted! Damn!
> Oh well...I never thought GR would shaft us like this. They are usually the best ever.



You should just take a chance and get her - worse comes to worse, she's horrible and you send her back. SHe is really a nice prop - they are supposedly checking them all before they go out and supposed to repackage her so there's no damage, that's why I think it's a later delivery date. Can't hurt and no loss if she comes deformed, you're no worse off than before not having her!! Go for it!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, even though I got my Victoria with a smushed nose, I decided to purchase that new witch they have. Call it a leap of faith that they are addressing their shipping problems. I should find out fairly soon since they said it would only take a few days to ship here.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Best of luck - keep us posted as to the condition!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 20% off code. Might be a one time use. XXW35101


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just used mine to get 20% off of 3 tombstones i've been keeping my eye on!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I have a 20% off code. Might be a one time use. XXW35101


Wish I had seen this before I ordered it. I did get free shipping but would have saved more with the 20 percent considering the witch was 179.00. Still, I do not regret the purchase, I like the look of her and think she will be wonderful next to my driveway buffet on Devil's night and super near my front door on Halloween.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I couldn't stand it any more and put my Victoria together last night. I propped her in the bedroom I was going to display her in for my party. I had all the lights off and the streetlights outside made the perfect silhouette. I thought it looked so awesome but after a while of staring at her even I started to get creeped out a bit and moved her so my girlfriend wouldn't get a scare in the morning.

If only there was a way to make her eyes blink other than tapping her on the head.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

cathartik said:


> If only there was a way to make her eyes blink other than tapping her on the head.


I'm having this awful mental image of an Austin Powers silhouette scene where you're in the room with the outline of a woman and your neighbors see the shadow of you smacking her in the head on the drapes.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I would at least be out of sight whacking it with a broomstick!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghouliet- GR is not letting me get free shipping in conjunction with the 20% off coupon. I have tried several times, and they are only letting me use one coupon in my cart.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

My medusa bust is suppossed to be here tomorrow, cant wait to see it.


----------



## xerxes5555 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool stuff but way over priced! I thought spirit was high!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

has anyone bought their Animated Corpse- prop- basically a Frankenstein prop?? I'm much more interested in that version of a Frankenstein than in Spirit's... 

If anyone bought that and could give a review I'd appreciate it?!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

bought two tombstones thanks to the coupon. I was really happy with the two I had last year. Spendy but pretty darn nice and rugged.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

xrockonx911 said:


> has anyone bought their Animated Corpse- prop- basically a Frankenstein prop?? I'm much more interested in that version of a Frankenstein than in Spirit's...
> 
> If anyone bought that and could give a review I'd appreciate it?!


I have the reanimated corpse, i really like it. heres a video of it

https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=security&edited=browsing#!/video/video.php?v=2320873467799


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I just ordered the Dr Shivers from them! Should be getting him by the end of next week!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

lanie077 said:


> I have the reanimated corpse, i really like it. heres a video of it
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=security&edited=browsing#!/video/video.php?v=2320873467799


AH I don't have Facebook! I'll have to wait and log in under someone... then take a look. Thanks for the input though. $220 makes me cringe, but it appears to be a lot nicer than some other animated props that are priced in that range.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

xrockonx911 said:


> AH I don't have Facebook! I'll have to wait and log in under someone... then take a look. Thanks for the input though. $220 makes me cringe, but it appears to be a lot nicer than some other animated props that are priced in that range.


I bought mine from hauntedprops.com for 160.00 they are now 178 and walmart.com has him for 180. with free shipping site to store


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Today I received my Velma and Evander busts. I rushed to get them out of the box and check for defects. Everything is working great, and as for the "quivering" lip that Evander has in the video, mine works much better than that. The heads are made of rubber and the lower jaw has a mechanism inside that moves the mouth up and down. Velma's is much more pronounced but Evander's works almost just as well.

The complaint? No volume control. They are pretty loud in a quiet house, but I'm sure ambient noise and a busy party will drown them out a bit. They will give someone a jump not expecting it though. Now to just find the perfect spot.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

xrockonx911 said:


> AH I don't have Facebook! I'll have to wait and log in under someone... then take a look. Thanks for the input though. $220 makes me cringe, but it appears to be a lot nicer than some other animated props that are priced in that range.


I got the re-animated corpse on Ebay for $154 free and clear (I had some Ebay bucks and it basically paid for shipping.) Mine didn't come w/ the furry vest, so I'm just going to run to Joanne's a get a cheap piece of fur material to throw over his head, but he's great!!! He's now $159. but that's still a deal, I think and he is exactly the same as the one on GR for $229 minus the furry vest.

Here is the link for Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/140583515229


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Funny story about Grandin Road - a few years ago, I was shopping their after-Halloween sale (back when it lasted more than a day before selling out, lol!), and I purchased two of their "gothic window" decorations, which were essentially two very heavy (30+ pounds, at least, I would say) plaster (I think) sculptures of gothic window frames (sans glass). Heavy, but relatively thin, which means they can break easily.

Every single shipment was broken. So I would send them back, and they would send out new ones. Which would be broken, so would get sent back. Eventually (after three or four times of this), they just told me to keep the broken ones. Which I did, for another two or three shipments, 'til I finally got two unbroken windows, lol.

Never figured out anything useful for the broken windows, unfortunately. I eventually threw them away. Even the intact windows are so heavy that decorating with them is difficult. But at least Grandin Road made good on the product eventually...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed that HSN had the Martha Stewart animated snake wreath for $29, and then checked and saw that Grandinroad who sells their mdse on HSN has the wreath priced at $29. I could swear it was $49 before. I know you guys said that you tried posting reviews on the GR site about the messed up faces of Your props and they didn't put those reviews up. There are a few not so positive comments on the wreath, from the audio box is pretty large, noisy and visible (where it wasn't in the photo before, seems like the photo has been changed now) and that there were fewer snakes than pictured, and over all just not the kind of quality expected from MS and GR. I'm thinking maybe the wreath is now marked down as a result. 

I'm tempted to order it but also wondering if I might not just be happier making one of my own. After shipping your about $40 with the MS one. The woven wooden wreath forms can be bought from Michaels and such and snakes at Dollar Tree with a few nicer scarier ones from places like Target maybe. So the real missing factor is the found/vibrating box. Has anyone on the forum ordered the snake wreath and what did you think of it?


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

GOS, I haven't ordered the MS Snake Wreath (I'm too busy mulling over the Eye Serving Tray), but I just wanted to let you know that Grandin Road has free shipping with code: XXW33815, thru 9/12/11. So if you decide to try the MS one, that will save you a few bucks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks VelvetVampire. After I posted I also saw MattB's post that the snake wreath had been reduced. With the free shipping offer that does have me tempted to get it instead of trying to make one. I've been waiting for my Walgreens to stock Halloween so I could check out their skeleton that would be the same price as the wreath then, and not sure which way I'll go yet.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie,

I have the snake wreath and I'm satisfied with it for 29 and free shipping. The mechanism that makes it shake though is waaayyyy too powerful. When activated it makes the whole door or wall vibrate with it. I got a small piece of foam and taped it to the back and that seems to work for now. I also re-arranged a few of the snakes and have them dangling a little more than they did when they got here. The audio is also a little different. It starts with a woman or man screaming, then the snakes start hissing. 

Its a nice decoration and one that I think would work best alone rather then with a bunch of other decorations around it. It definitely has a startle factor to it.


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know I was very upset at the line of Spirit stuff they had in the stores! To be honest my 8 yr old even said it sucked! I came across this site and for the price they have some very nice stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MattB said:


> Ghost of Spookie,
> 
> I have the snake wreath and I'm satisfied with it for 29 and free shipping. The mechanism that makes it shake though is waaayyyy too powerful. When activated it makes the whole door or wall vibrate with it. I got a small piece of foam and taped it to the back and that seems to work for now. I also re-arranged a few of the snakes and have them dangling a little more than they did when they got here. The audio is also a little different. It starts with a woman or man screaming, then the snakes start hissing.
> 
> Its a nice decoration and one that I think would work best alone rather then with a bunch of other decorations around it. It definitely has a startle factor to it.



Thanks MattB for the review and info. Any chance you were the reviewer on GR's site that mentioned adding some foam padding to it? Hmm I wasn't expecting any human voices or screaming, just the hissing. I'm generally not a fan of voice tracks at all on props, especially Gemmy's which seems to have a lot of the same dialog on most of the props. 

Question on the shaking box, is this basically a Haunted Hedge if you know what that is? Really appreciate all your feedback


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

MattB said:


> Ghost of Spookie,
> 
> I have the snake wreath and I'm satisfied with it for 29 and free shipping. The mechanism that makes it shake though is waaayyyy too powerful. When activated it makes the whole door or wall vibrate with it. I got a small piece of foam and taped it to the back and that seems to work for now. I also re-arranged a few of the snakes and have them dangling a little more than they did when they got here. The audio is also a little different. It starts with a woman or man screaming, then the snakes start hissing.
> 
> Its a nice decoration and one that I think would work best alone rather then with a bunch of other decorations around it. It definitely has a startle factor to it.


Matt can you post pictures and videos of the snake wreath ? it is always nice to see real videos and pictures and not just the stores pic  i have been interested in getting one since day one but i was waiting to see a video pop up of someone that bought it .


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I bought the huge multi panel mural last year from Grandinrod but didn't think about how to hang it on my textured walls...does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to let you all know that depending on how much you spend at Grandin Road there is also a 20% off code which may save you more than the free shipping.

I was able to save over $49.00 with that code vs $24.00 on the free shipping.

The code for 20% off is XXW35101 and is good through Sept. 7th from what I read elsewhere here on the forum .

And a huge thank you to the kind forum member who posted that info, you saved me enough to buy the three props I really wanted


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't have any way to take a video, but here's two pictures.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Appreciate seeing the pics MattB! The box is a bit big and I'm surprised they didn't add hanging moss or creepy cloth or webbing to cover it. Certainly easy enough to do though!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

MattB said:


> I don't have any way to take a video, but here's two pictures.


thanks for the picture apreciate it


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I received the snake wreath today. Once it dropped to $29 I took the plunge and ordered it. I'll try to post a short video tomorrow (via my iPhone) once I find some batteries to put in the wreath. It is OK actually in appearance, pretty much like these pictures above. As you can see it is a bit darker than how it appears in the catalog where it looks green, but it is actually more black looking.
I will add a few more snakes and try to cover up the motion detector a little so it is not so obvious. But at night it probably would not show up much anyway. Tomorrow I'll add some moss or something and see if the motion detector still trips.

I also ordered the serving tray with hands, which is fantastic, am very happy with this purchase. And the Victoria which is scheduled to ship on Oct 3. Keeping my fingers crossed her nose is OK!


----------



## joeys1976 (Sep 25, 2010)

I wish I had more money lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/374010

Read the reviews of this Grandin Road item. I REALLY wanted this Witch. Guess I dodged a bullet. Anybody here get this item and like it? TIA.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

When I ordered Victoria, I was told via email that she would be mailed out Sept 7th. Last night I thought I would check on her so I went to the website and tried to enter my order number to see if it ad been shipped and it kept telling me that I needed to enter my order number!! Grrrrrrr.. Anywho, I ended up calling them and guess what??!! It's not being shipped until Oct 2nd now! Not a huge deal but an email would have been nice.. oh well, as long as she gets to me Unsmoooshed I'll be happy.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

hollow said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/374010
> 
> Read the reviews of this Grandin Road item. I REALLY wanted this Witch. Guess I dodged a bullet. Anybody here get this item and like it? TIA.


Ghouliet & I got her. She's not too bad. I'm not entirely happy with her head movement (though it doesn't seem to bother Ghouliet). And the hat _was_ way too small for her head and had hardly any hair. But nothing we didn't fix with an old witch hat we already had and a thrift store costume wig. Maybe not worth what they priced her at, but a decent prop with a little tweaking. We will be putting her by the front door where she can spook the trick or treaters!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just an fyi....HSN has some of the GR items on their site and I've noticed some with prices or better shipping options. Worth a peek.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

General reply: Hi folks, I am new to these forums so please bear with me. 

I have read this thread with interest, especially your comments relating to Grandinroad's Venetian Victoria, whom I have only recently ordered. I admit that a lot of what I'm seeing is pretty disenheartening. 

I bought Vicky with the express idea of customizing her a bit - not totally, but somewhat. My main question is [always assuming I can get one with an intact face! a big if...] how well is her hair/veil/both attached to her head? Would I be able to get those off in order to add a wig, without destroying the veil? I hear she has hair only on the sides of her head... :-( I would really, really like to add a wig. 

I'm also a little nervous about her face being latex. I'll be adding to her makeup with latex-compatible paints[ I'm an artist]. Just enhancing, not changing. I also want to bulk her up a bit underneath with some extra fabric, so she's not so see-through... and I will add extra veiling and some jewelry, she'd look awesome with the right necklace.... The pix on the site seem to show her with male hands, so I am hoping mine has hands like those you all have posted in your pix. And THANK YOU for the pix, by the way! 

The instant I saw her, I knew I had to have her! I'm just really nervous about receiving a damaged one, as so many of you have. If I can get a good one and she turns out like I have pictured in my head, she may be haunting my house most of the year-round.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> When I ordered Victoria, I was told via email that she would be mailed out Sept 7th. Last night I thought I would check on her so I went to the website and tried to enter my order number to see if it ad been shipped and it kept telling me that I needed to enter my order number!! Grrrrrrr.. Anywho, I ended up calling them and guess what??!! It's not being shipped until Oct 2nd now! Not a huge deal but an email would have been nice.. oh well, as long as she gets to me Unsmoooshed I'll be happy.


They're telling ME October 17! Ha! Oh well.... I would rather wait and get a good one.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Everything is glued to her head. Her hair is really just batting material. 

I like the idea of adding a wig, but you would have to rip off her veil to do so.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Everything is glued to her head. Her hair is really just batting material.
> 
> I like the idea of adding a wig, but you would have to rip off her veil to do so.


Hmm. I suspected that this would be the case. But I like the idea of her having a full head of hair too well to just discard it. [If the hair she had now actually covered her head, I'd leave it - but since it doesn't...] 

That veil would be easy to replicate, if I had to cut it off her head to avoid ripping the latex. Hopefully it would be salvageable, but if not it would not be an irreparable loss. I'd like to keep her lace headpiece, but even that could go - I'm thinking of adding a headpiece made of silk or velvet roses over it. Black maybe, or maybe grey or mauve or even white. Or maybe just a wreath made of some pretty leaves... 

Vicky makes my mind go in 50 different directions, that's what drew me to her


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*GR Fee Shipping Extended*

Dont know if this has been posted but I see that Grandin's new halloween exclusive catalog is out.

Inside the front cover it says free standard shipping is good through Oct.31st, just use the code D1109.

This is great news for those of us taking our time to do some shopping on their site. 



PS
Stupid me, I see they have also extended the free shipping through Sept 30th


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ghouliet & I got her. She's not too bad. I'm not entirely happy with her head movement (though it doesn't seem to bother Ghouliet). And the hat _was_ way too small for her head and had hardly any hair. But nothing we didn't fix with an old witch hat we already had and a thrift store costume wig. Maybe not worth what they priced her at, but a decent prop with a little tweaking. We will be putting her by the front door where she can spook the trick or treaters!


Quoting myself because I'm super cool. I figured somebody might like to see how the spellcasting witch looks with the thrift store wig we bought her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the Spellcasting Witch anyway...I am a sucker for witches.
The shipping date for HELSA and Venetian Victoria is NOW 11-16! After the big night! I think I need to cancel my order- I am losing hope of getting her.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi hollow
Are you checking with your tracking number via the GR website? Mine still has Oct 3, it has not changed since I placed my order, but I'll call them tomorrow to confirm. If it is much later than 10/3, I don't want her. I am already making a back-up prop to go in that location as I suspect I'll probably need it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

No- I am tracking the website for their order estimate. My account still says 10/3. I am just worried that if the site has a November date, what are the chances we will get ours before Halloween? There has to be a reason they are pushing the date back past Halloween! I am about to say phooey and just do this Halloween with out her!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

allmapa1, if you have time, will you let us know what they tell you? If you can, I'd appreciate it! I really think none of us will have her. I hope I am wrong...


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll call them tomorrow and see if they will tell me what is going on. Our party is on 10/22 (a week earlier than we usually have it), so even shipping by 10/3 is cutting it really close for me, especially if she arrives and is damaged. I'll let you know if I can find out anything from GR.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Please keep us posted as to what is going on, guys. 

I will accept Vicky even with a ship-date as late as 10/17 - my current ship-date. However if its going to be much later than that, GrandinRoad needs to 'fess up.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I called GrandinRoad today myself, since the site is now stating new orders were going to be shipped in November [yikes]. After some trouble, I pulled up my backorder and it still says 10/17. I was still nervous, so I called.The CS rep I talked to said that my ship-date of 10/17 still holds, so if you have an earlier ship-date yours probably does too. 

I think it might be that orders placed NOW will ship in November, not all of us who were already waiting. I asked if there was any chance that those of us already on waitlist might get ours earlier... the customer service person didn't seem to think so. No harm in asking....


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I called today and was told my order would ship on 10/3, which is the date I was given when I ordered Victoria. 
I asked if GR had implemented quality checks before shipping them out and the rep I talked to was not aware there had been issues with the face of the prop. 
This person also didn't think it would ship sooner than 10/3 and said the reason for the backorder is Victoria had sold out. However I wonder if they didn't actually sell out, but GR pulled the remaining stock when they realized they had a high percentage of them damaged. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed she looks OK and ships on 10/3 and making some simple back-up props just in case.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

The CS rep I talked to did not seem to know much of anything, sad to say. However I can easily believe that the people manning the phones might not be up on all the latest quality-control issues. As far as inside info.... no.

I think GR did indeed pull all of the remaining stock, and those pieces were either scrapped [most likely scenario] or sent back to the factory for refurbishing. I hope that all this convinced them to make sure the replacements arrive undamaged, perhaps by adjusting the packaging. Obviously there were some pretty serious problems with the original packaging. 

I want Vicky to be in good shape, so I'm tolerating the wait... but not liking it. I want her NOW. I still have almost a month until mine is shipped... this is just awful. If Vicky does well, I might pick up Helga next year. But before I plan for that, waiting to see how all this pans out. 

Crossing my fingers for all of us still waiting.


----------



## downshift93 (Oct 5, 2010)

I actually live right beside the warehouse and outlet store. I always get AMAZING deals on things at frontgate and gradin road. Their stuff is almost always top quality, they dont go cheap on things. Im shocked that everyone was having problems with shipping, but then again Ive never had them ship me anything lol.

Good luch to everyone! Maybe I will find one of your ladies at the outlet store!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey just noticed that on Grandin Road website Victoria and Helsa say "NO LONGER AVAILABLE" !!!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...Glad I placed my order when I did, then. 

My ship-date still says 10/17, so fingers still crossed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Son of a $%^&*. I hope everything is cool with our orders...getting bad feeling...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, time to panic. I just checked my email and I have been notified by GR that I am getting a refund for Victoria. It should be refunded withing 72 hours. Guess I am not getting her. I should have KEPT the 1st, least damaged Vicky! RAWRRRRRR!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

I willl be using a real axe on Halloween night. Beware!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

OH no not available guess I waited to long.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

There are several items no longer available.....it is still early in the season.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I have kept our first Victoria. Her nose is a bit damaged but not too noticeable in the blackness of night. I told Grandin Road I would not be sending her back until I received an undamaged one. They said they would have to charge me for a second one and would refund it once I returned the damaged one. I am glad I did this because if the new one does not come until after Christmas, I will use the damaged one this year.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

When GR contacted me back in August they told me that I would receive my replacement within two weeks. It has now been 4, so I emailed them yesterday. They responded with an apology and told me that it wouldn't be shipped to October 5th. I'm not pleased. It takes forever for me to receive anything from them. I hope there isn't any other delays.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow said:


> OK, time to panic. I just checked my email and I have been notified by GR that I am getting a refund for Victoria. It should be refunded withing 72 hours. Guess I am not getting her. I should have KEPT the 1st, least damaged Vicky! RAWRRRRRR!


Uh oh, gonna check my emails and order status right now. I placed my Victoria order Sept 5th, as of this afternoon it was still showing a ship date of Oct 17th......


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Order status still show Victoria shipping out the 17th. My life size witch is shipping Oct 3rd.

My current wishlist includes the three rats w/lighted eyes, the 3 bats w/lighted eyes and the 6 foot spider/lighted eyes (ya think I got fetish for lighted eyes  )

Hey has anyone else received their Grandin Road orders? Things are selling out, the green monster hand is no longer available. Shoulda' ordered it while I could have, darn.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

My shipping date changed from 10/3 to 10/17 this week. No email from GR - I found this out after checking my order status. 
Our party is 10/22, which makes me think if I ever do get Victoria, she will arrive after the party.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

allmapa1 said:


> My shipping date changed from 10/3 to 10/17 this week. No email from GR - I found this out after checking my order status.
> Our party is 10/22, which makes me think if I ever do get Victoria, she will arrive after the party.


Think of it like this: even if she does show up after the fact, you will have her in-hand for next year and avoid all these problems. 

It has certainly been a learning experience for me... I am considering picking up Helsa next year. If I do, I'll be ordering August 1 and you better BELIEVE it. I am not going through this again! In fact I might just order two Helsas, and keep the one I like best. 

I hope GrandinRoad has learned something as well: make sure expensive items are packaged in a way that keeps them from being damaged. These figures are less expensive than an animatronic, but they are still not exactly free and customers like undamaged expensive items. [Which you'd think they'd already have figured out, but that's just me.]

I did purchase the three large black Gothic GrandinRoad candlesticks, and I have to admit those are pretty cool and pretty high-end looking. That's the type of Halloween decoration I leave out year-round.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I know I agree, I figure if she arrives after this year's party, I am just ahead for next year! I think this really reflects more on companies trying to save $$ at the expensive of quality checks and manufacturing oversight. If they are manufactured in China, thrown in a way too small box (with little to no packing material around them) and then those boxes stuffed in a larger container to ship to the US for distribution, it's probably surprising they were not more trashed than just their face. For me personally finding something cheaper is not better than paying a realistic price and getting quality. It seems this year the quality of Halloween items is even worst that last, at places like Target and Michaels. Items made for one year's use and then you toss them.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Totally agree, regarding preferring to pay a bit more and not have to deal with quality issues. 

Target's stuff this year is a big disappointmen [I still like their light-strings though, picked a few of those up], so more than ever i'd like higher-end stuff to be, well... actually higher end. 

I have been looking around in case something awful happens and... yikes, I can't even say that for fear of bad-lucking myself. Much to my surprise, its all but impossible to find ATTRACTIVE female figures or masks. Everything, and I do mean just about everything female is some snarling, warty thing. I think this may have something to do with the strong general interest in Vicky and Helsa - there is nothing out there comparable, especially for that price-point! I think the full-size "Moan-eeek!" foam figure is a hoot and I'd buy her in a second - if I wanted to spend $250 or so. But even so, she is not spooky like Vicky and Helsa are. 

And what exactly ARE Vicky and Helsa? Ghosts? Vampires? Brides of Dracula? Witches? they can be any of those. I think of them as "grey lady' type ghosts myself, but they fill a huge void of attractive female props. I'd like GrandinRoad to give us a few more of these type figures. After all, you don't have to be ugly to be spookshow - Morticia and Lily Munster sure wern't ugly. 

General question here: can anyone who owns either Vicky or Helsa tell me if the hands are plastic, or are they latex? I saw in another thread where Victor has latex-covered hands - do the girls? [And now I want Victor TOO, but that's another story ]


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> Totally agree, regarding preferring to pay a bit more and not have to deal with quality issues.
> 
> Target's stuff this year is a big disappointmen [I still like their light-strings though, picked a few of those up], so more than ever i'd like higher-end stuff to be, well... actually higher end.
> 
> ...


They have hard plastic hands - but be careful when you get them and look at them ASAP - there have been packaging issues with them - faces smashed, smooshed, dented, pock marks, etc. I know GR is handling the issues, but others aren't getting theirs until possibly Halloween Eve, which is horrible. That being said, they are very nice female static props (Of course w/ lighting eyes, though), but I was in need of female props and with a nice blue light on them (the blue Microlights from the other threads) work quite well to accent different parts of her cloth body. I am waiting for my 3rd Victoria and 4th Helsa due to packaging/production issues and I'm hoping they come in time for my display, so it's a nail-biter at this point in time!!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of all the problems you guys are having with the GR stuff this year! I'm waaay behind on my shopping, and the only thing I really had my heart set on was the Bite Me Rat handbag from Katherine's. Naturally, it's already sold out. 

Had been mulling over Helsa but I see that with all the problems it's no longer even an issue with orders being refunded. I do hope at least a lucky few of you managed to get Victorias and Helsas sans the smooshed schnozzes.

Incidentally, has anyone here purchased Vincent Vampire? At $59 he's awfully tempting...


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Incidentally, has anyone here purchased Vincent Vampire? At $59 he's awfully tempting...


There's a thread on here somewhere where somebody posted owner's pix of Vincent [whom I was calling Victor earlier, oops], and I have to say he looked great! If I were not already over budget I'd have to have him! Perhaps the moral of the story here is that Vincent has a hard plastic face, which I think would have solved Vicky's and Helsa's problems nicely, HINT HINT GrandinRoad! 

A plastic face would probably be even less expensive to make, I think they were going for a softer look for the girls - but people would rather have undamaged. At this point however I would even take Vicky damaged. Damaged, I might be able to fix.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of all the problems you guys are having with the GR stuff this year! I'm waaay behind on my shopping, and the only thing I really had my heart set on was the Bite Me Rat handbag from Katherine's. Naturally, it's already sold out.
> 
> Had been mulling over Helsa but I see that with all the problems it's no longer even an issue with orders being refunded. I do hope at least a lucky few of you managed to get Victorias and Helsas sans the smooshed schnozzes.
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone here purchased Vincent Vampire? At $59 he's awfully tempting...


The Vincent Vampire does look nice - there are no more Venetian Victorias or Haunting Helsas left. Went to the web site and called today to see where my replacements were (they're supposed to ship this week) so I'm hoping I get a good one that doesn't need a nose job!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's someone's owner's pix of Vincent: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/108680-vincent-vampire-f-grandin-road-arrived.html 

So much cooler than I would have thought. 



> tlc: Went to the web site and called today to see where my replacements were (they're supposed to ship this week) so I'm hoping I get a good one that doesn't need a nose job!!


Please keep us posted both on whether or not they actually ship her this week, and what condition she is in when you get her! Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have Vincent and I am pretty happy with him.

I like the way the eyes fade in and out, it looks really creepy looking at him from outside through the window - We set him next to one of the living room windows and used a red cf bulb to illuminate his face a bit.

Overall a decent prop for the price. I have seen alot worse for more $$$ at iparty, believe me.

I got him 20% off at the time I ordered the Life Sized Wicked Witch & Victoria.
He came within a few days, Victoria's ship date is Oct 17, the witch is Oct 10.

the face looks good too as well as the way his hands are positioned.

I actually prefer that he is a static prop, I am sick of all these noise making items, they seldom work well anyways.

All these guys will look good simply hanging out at my halloween party, my twin nephews are gonna be so psyched at their auntie's newest decor


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My Victoria shipped today!!!! She should be here in a few days! Hopefully, she makes it here un-smooshed! I'll keep you all posted!! I was worried that they were going to cancel all of our orders but I guess not! yipppeeeee!!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> My Victoria shipped today!!!! She should be here in a few days! Hopefully, she makes it here un-smooshed! I'll keep you all posted!! I was worried that they were going to cancel all of our orders but I guess not! yipppeeeee!!


You lucky duck! I am so glad some at least are going out! Do keep us posted, I am so curious to see how this finally turns out. No damage would be so lovely!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the feedback - it's very much appreciated! For the money he appears to be a good investment. Think I'll "bite" and order Vincent today.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Oooh ~ I just checked, and we should get our replacement Victoria by Friday! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine is on the way as well, but I doubt I will see it this week. I live in a postal twilight zone.

Good luck to those who wait....hope your Victoria/Helsa doesn't need plastic surgery!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So glad they are shipping!!!


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

my Victoria is supposed to be here tomorrow, hope its good


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Please be sure to let us all know what condition she is in


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes- I posted pics of him. I think if you search Vincent Vampire you will find it. That's why I ordered him, heard about probs with the other 2. But also, Helgas and Victoria's dresses looked like they would be filthy and full of fungus after storage. Vincent for the most part is black.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Yes- I posted pics of him. I think if you search Vincent Vampire you will find it. That's why I ordered him, heard about probs with the other 2. But also, Helgas and Victoria's dresses looked like they would be filthy and full of fungus after storage. Vincent for the most part is black.


While I'd love to do an atmospheric outdoor photoshoot with Vicky, Helsa OR Vincent, thats about how long they would stay outside over here: long enough to take the photos and go. I live in a rural area, which emboldens vandals and thieves to a great degree since they feel they can do stuff without being seen. [Mailboxes take a beating in these parts, let me tell you.] 

Maybe Halloween evening on a screened porch, with at least a hook-and-eye latch between them and the hoi-polloi. But leave them outside for the long haul? No way. If for no other reason than we have a lot of cats around here. I love me some cats, but they do spray. Ugh!  lol


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

got my Victoria today and she is beautiful. Was packed very well, with her head straight up and wrapped in her gown. There was a peice of cardboard around her neck so her head couldnt turn. Best of all NO nose damage i am very pleased with her. Already have her set up in the Vampire room


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Congratulations on a beautiful Victoria!! 

Now I can only hope mine will arrive in as good of condition


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

lanie077 said:


> got my Victoria today and she is beautiful. Was packed very well, with her head straight up and wrapped in her gown. There was a peice of cardboard around her neck so her head couldnt turn. Best of all NO nose damage i am very pleased with her. Already have her set up in the Vampire room


I can only hope that mine comes nicely packed as well - she should arrive tomorrow!!! I'm trying to be optimistic!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

My ship date is still Oct.17th. I placed my order Sept. 5th.

When did y'all order your Victoria's?


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> My ship date is still Oct.17th. I placed my order Sept. 5th.
> 
> When did y'all order your Victoria's?



I ordered mine Sept 4


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> My ship date is still Oct.17th. I placed my order Sept. 5th.
> 
> When did y'all order your Victoria's?


Mine was ordered the middle to the end of August, but I was one of the unfortunate ones who got defective one(s)!! I got 4 defective Helsas and 3 defective Victorias, so I'm patiently (ugh) waiting for the next round of figures to hit my doorstep!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

lanie077 said:


> got my Victoria today and she is beautiful. Was packed very well, with her head straight up and wrapped in her gown. There was a peice of cardboard around her neck so her head couldnt turn. Best of all NO nose damage i am very pleased with her. Already have her set up in the Vampire room


Just talked to someone who got a replacement Victoria. Hers has a plastic face, different sheer outfit, huge bald spot on top of head. Is yours a plastic face?? (They originally had a foam-type face.) Is yours a foam face? We're having a mini-freak out right now - I've been waiting FOREVER for a replacement. Keep us posted. Can you post pictures?


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok i just checked and yes the face is now plastic, but looking at previous pics on the thread the dress looks the same. The runny eyemakeup does not look as good as the foam face. The lips are now shut instead of slightly parted.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I too am curious now as to what Vicki will now look like, thanks for the update.

Wow tlc, you have been through the wringer so-to-speak with these female figures! 

Apparently they had to make these changes due to the enormous amount of complaints


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are some pics


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

That sucks... I liked the eerieness of the original face. The corners of her mouth were more down-turned and I like the way the tears looked.  I'm a little bummed...


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh yeah i notice the difference big time, wow that is some major change. I do prefer the old Victoria but at least she is is great condition.

Well, I still want this figure, guess I'll have to adapt to her new look. 

Thanks for posting the photos


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Mrf... :\ The tears look really bad close up. They could have just kept her face that original foam material and just packed her better. Bubble wrap isn't THAT expensive. But the TOT's won't notice at night, from far away. So I'll live.

*EDIT:* Oops. I pulled a mom and didn't realize I wasn't logged in as myself. Oh well. -Lil Ghouliette


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

yea not a fan of the tears but its better then a squished nose . She looks good next to Vincent though as his bride


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Showed hubby the photos then compared them to the catalog pictures and he likes the new version just as much.

That's ok by me, I think she will make a welcome guest beside Vincent in our living room window. These are still unique props not found in a dept store. Im happy with that


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Lanie for the pix, very much appreciated. 

Mixed feelings here: I think the plastic face will be more durable in the long run, and I'm pleased about that. No more squished noses? Pleased about that as well.

I do think the latex face is softer-looking, so some of the subtlety has been lost. But you can't make an omelette without breaking some eggs.... 

I could tell from GrandinRoad's close-up that the top of Vicky's head was bald, and someone posted a review on the site about how there was no hair in the back, either. Still planning on wigging this girl. I'll try to salvage her current veil, but if I can't I'll just make a new one. She NEEDS and is going to get a full head of hair. 

If I can get the tears off - and I agree that I don't like the new ones much - so much the better. I can them do them how I want them. But if not, I'll be adding to them and softening the current effect. 

Anyone else who wants to post pix and your thoughts, lets see them!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Duplicate, sorry.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> I too am curious now as to what Vicki will now look like, thanks for the update.
> 
> Wow tlc, you have been through the wringer so-to-speak with these female figures!
> 
> Apparently they had to make these changes due to the enormous amount of complaints


I posted pics of them on the GR Facebook site so someone from GR could see the way the figures looked. I guess the plastic will hold up better in the long run as well as the lights for the eyes staying better in place, but we'll see how she holds up. I think the people getting her later rather than sooner are better of because they can return her if she isn't all that for Halloween. Mine is coming today, so I may not get that luxury. and Yes, Iron Maiden, been through the wringer and back on this one. I love the prop and know how I want to use her and Helsa, but I'm so upset about her new look. I think they had good intentions w/ the origina foam type face, but prob. had no choice, I'm sure MANY bought them and they didn't want to upset that many customers.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Are her eyes still sound-activated only? If so, bummer. 

If I knew more about electronics I'd try to fix that.


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, the eyes are still activated by sound.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I like Vincent's eyes, they simply fade in and out on their own. 

That is why I bought the set of 3 rats as well as the 3 bats. I like the "fade in" effect.

Im tired of props that make noise or are "sound or motion" activated. Never works right anyways


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

lanie077 said:


> Yes, the eyes are still activated by sound.


Crapola  

Would prefer that her eyes fade on and off as long as her switch is flipped "on," but what can you do? I'm just grateful she does not make noise. Agreeing with other posts here that noise can be a problem, but we do have one funny skull prop that makes noise and lights up. Thank goodness he has an off switch, lol.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Free shipping for GR till 10/3.

_*IMPORTANT OFFER DETAILS: Free shipping offer applies to standard ground shipping charges on Halloween items within the continental US on orders placed through 10/3/2011 at midnight Eastern Time. Excludes truck, in-home, oversized, and expedited delivery charges. This offer is not valid with other promotional offers or on previous purchases. To order use source code: *XXW38817*._


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone else have Vincent the vampire?...Mines head will not stay up it just keeps flopping down so it looks like its looking at the floor. Is that normal?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have Vincent and yes, the head does tend to "point" downward. I dont dare try to lift it up in case it breaks.
I too am not happy with that aspect of this prop


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks, i have lifted it since its foam and tried to position it up and tilted to the left. So far so good it has not fallen back down yet


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I did not order props from them I did place an order for a MEDUSA ANIMATED BUST, SPOOKY HANDS SERVING TRAY, SPOOKY HANDS WITH CERAMIC BOWL and WALL MOUNT SPOOKY HANDS SET/2 for my wife on Monday and was shipped on Tuesday, supposed to be here on this Tuesday, hopefully they will make it in 1 piece!.......


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Earlier tonight - we paid a visit to the Grandin Road Outlet here in West Chester, OH just outside Cincinnati. This is the central store where all broken, faulty and floor model/returned items are sent for final clearance. 
They had one snake wreath that seemed a bit bare of snakes. Also had MANY of the shaking Eyegore/Frankenstein guys (the one that moans and growls) , several of the Mad Scientist, as well as the talking witch that says "I wanted to turn you into a frog - but looks like somebody already did!" and cackles. Had a few hanging rotating ghosts and many table-top items from the catalogue and online. MOST had something wrong and all were marked down big time. The crawling hands and the zombie moving hand were good bargains and even still had the trial batteries inside so we could see what worked. Lots of LED lights out in the faces of the full-size animatronics - and glitches in the recorded voice tracks. Full size figures were in the $129. price range. 

We did buy a great spider web large enough to cover a ceiling, plus it came with two spiders. $20. THey also had a couple butlers, the stirring /dancing witch and also a few of the static creatures. They had about eight of the Draculas in the floppy fabric coffin. He sits up and his head rotates while speaking. Saw about 25 mummies - marked down but still in the upper $60-80. price range. 

Just thought you might like to know what we saw tonight at the clearance outlet. If the damaged ones are an indication of some of the troubles you might have with the new versions - then buyer beware. Still - they have an iron clad 30 day money-back or exchange policy. That should calm some concerns. 

We also scored a few headstones and will wait to see if anything gets marked down further.

Anyone interested in a full-size figure that may need some LED eye lights replaced or to hack the sound/animation mechanism, let me know via PM. I can take a few more pics if you are looking for something specific.

PS - No white Martha Stewart stacked pumpkins ( those from 2009) nor any of the Victoria weeping bride have arrived at the outlet either...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

I just ordered Vince, the wreath, and a few other things. I hate to hear that GR stuff might be iffy- they usually rock. The whole V.Vicky incident- RAWWWR! Oh well- they still have the best stuff! Discounted, too. Anybody get the Vampire raising from the coffin? Got him too- he just is too funny raising up!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Guys since this Halloween Buying Season has started I have heard and experienced myself props coming to my home and several other homes broken. Now I do realize that it does happen from time to time its life,but... I strongly believe that it has to do with downsizing of companies. Workers are being let go in droves and I'm sure it has happened in the Halloween Prop making world as well. We just don't hear about it! If you are getting a pink slip and you happen to be one of those people who do quality control on these things well I think maybe a few things don't get checked! If you know what I mean! Workers are probably getting boggled down with extra work because of other workers getting sacked. I myself have had 3 different Spirit Grave Diggers come to my house and the first 2 were broken! The last one finally works. When I was on the phone with Spirit they themselves mentioned to me that there were tons of returned damaged props coming back! So smart companies fire workers and this is exactly what happens! I hope guys the rest of your props arrive safe and WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I notice that the boxes arriving off the UPS truck have been pretty beat up. I mean more beat up that they usually are for UPS 

And that wasnt just Grandin Road. I also ordered a Waterhog mat from LL Bean and the box was ripped open on both ends. Hubby bought some car parts from JC Whitney and again, the package looked like an elephant sat on it. One item did come USPS and it was mooshed too.

Fortunately (fingers crossed) so far the contents of all these packages have survived intact.


BTW, I notice things are going fast at Grandin Road. Im interested in the 6' spider with flashing eyes and the "Enter If You Dare" luminaries.
Anyone here happen to buy these goodies? Any opinions? Would be interested to know if you like them.

I have the 3 rats with lighted eyes, very cool IMHO, especially now that they are on sale. Waiting on the bats with lighted eyes, should be here Tues.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> I notice that the boxes arriving off the UPS truck have been pretty beat up. I mean more beat up that they usually are for UPS
> 
> And that wasnt just Grandin Road. I also ordered a Waterhog mat from LL Bean and the box was ripped open on both ends. Hubby bought some car parts from JC Whitney and again, the package looked like an elephant sat on it. One item did come USPS and it was mooshed too.


I've heard this same complaint for years from collectors over on another message board that I frequent, but honestly in all the years that I've ordered various collectibles/merchandise online, I've never had any packages arrive via UPS, with the kind of damage that you and others have described. Maybe it's a local or regional thing?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually Saruman, I've been surprised at the UPS box "mooshing" as of late. I've had things delivered for years and I've never had this happen.
It's been going on now about a month.

Ya know......maybe it all began when those stinky Red Sox began their downward spiral.........Maybe the UPS folks shouldnt be listening to the games while loading the trucks.........


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

double post-sorry


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I had to order the rats. I hope GR has tons of stuff after 10/31, it's one of my favorite place for after Halloween shopping!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I think you will like the rats. They are larger than I expected and I like the "skanky" fur.

Eyes are a nice feature too. I particularly like the one who is "sitting" up. I think they are a good value for the price.
The day after I ordered they went down $10.00, called them up and they credited me the difference.

You sure wont find them in Walmart or Target. I really am happy so far with what I bought from GR.

Still thinking about those giant luminaries and the spider........


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Guys since this Halloween Buying Season has started I have heard and experienced myself props coming to my home and several other homes broken. Now I do realize that it does happen from time to time its life,but... I strongly believe that it has to do with downsizing of companies. Workers are being let go in droves and I'm sure it has happened in the Halloween Prop making world as well. We just don't hear about it! If you are getting a pink slip and you happen to be one of those people who do quality control on these things well I think maybe a few things don't get checked! If you know what I mean! Workers are probably getting boggled down with extra work because of other workers getting sacked. I myself have had 3 different Spirit Grave Diggers come to my house and the first 2 were broken! The last one finally works. When I was on the phone with Spirit they themselves mentioned to me that there were tons of returned damaged props coming back! So smart companies fire workers and this is exactly what happens! I hope guys the rest of your props arrive safe and WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS!


I don't know if damaged props are due to the US economic downturn, since most of the props are not made in the US or other Western nations. Would that they were made here.

I think businesses think that they are going to have it both ways: avoid hiring Americans, and have terrific quality with the stuff made in China. Do you think those Chinese care about what they are making? If I made what? $2 a day or whatever, I sure wouldn't care if stuff was done right either. Don't blame them a bit. 

Now as to UPS, those ARE our people and they're probably being expected to each do the work of three people, like the rest of us since 2008. Businesses think this is a-ok and its going to work out, never minding the hidden costs of increased returns, or of the costs of mistakes of all types. Whoops.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> I notice that the boxes arriving off the UPS truck have been pretty beat up. I mean more beat up that they usually are for UPS
> 
> And that wasnt just Grandin Road. I also ordered a Waterhog mat from LL Bean and the box was ripped open on both ends. Hubby bought some car parts from JC Whitney and again, the package looked like an elephant sat on it. One item did come USPS and it was mooshed too.
> 
> ...



Same here - got my replacement Helsa and Victoria - boxes were horrible. Victoria is decent with the replacement face, but Helsa still has issues, they must have just molded a cheap plastic face for these, glued them on (Helsa's face is half glued on and half off, I'm going to try and glue it all the way) and her eyes only light the one time when I turn the on button on, but the sensor doesn't work. Very disappointed in these figures. GR has been very good about everything with cust. service, but the quality is def. lacking. what a shame, nice props if they only were to par!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

That sucks. GR is usually WAY better than that! I went back and got a few things and used the 15% discount and saved a bit more...I guess I complained so much about my 2 Vicky's they banned me form getting her, cancelled my order.
Vicky and Helsa look SO good on the site.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Yep.. I received my Victoria today and I agree that they have made a plastic face to put over the damaged foam ones. But, she looks pretty good and will make a great addition to my graveyard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

That is good, Kymmm. Post some pics!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pics pics pics oh and some pics lol.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Stuff came in today in PERFECT shape! 

Box was in perfect shape, no holes, no dents, to my surprise!!!

THANKS Grandin Road!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quite a bit of their Halloween items are now 30% off! I just checked their website and lots of items on sale.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

What exactly do you want pics of? There are already pics of Victoria on here. Is there something specific you want to see? I would be happy to take pics of whatever you want.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

FYI - Check out Grandin Road's current and upcoming one-day deals: http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinR...il-_-Marketing-_-20111005 StealsAndDeals-_-NA


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

My Victoria still does not ship till the 17th and I think I am gonna DIE waiting for her... DIE! I am dying of impatience!

I really want that Martha Stewart white tulle Ghost costume, but don't want to pay $100 for it. Its STILL way expensive, for something I would get to use once. But gawd, its gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.marthastewart.com/269910/no-sew-tulle-ghost-costume

If this is what you want, here are NO SEW instructions for it!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> What exactly do you want pics of? There are already pics of Victoria on here. Is there something specific you want to see? I would be happy to take pics of whatever you want.


I thought her face was different material I must have misread.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Got my new Victoria! Her head seems smaller than the old one. I doubt they added the plastic on existing Victorias. Check out my pics...
Old Vicki is on the left.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Old one is definitely better. 
Is it just me or does the new one look bald?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Got my new Victoria! Her head seems smaller than the old one. I doubt they added the plastic on existing Victorias. Check out my pics...
> Old Vicki is on the left.


THEY ARE BOTH SO BEAUTIFUL!! And they look wonderful together! 

Think the one on the left's headpiece is lower on her brow than the new ones - plus the flowers seem a little smaller on the new one. So their heads look different. 

How lucky are you! Now I want two, too! Thanks for enabling me


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ya know the one on the right reminds me of Lilly Munster's face!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Got my new Victoria! Her head seems smaller than the old one. I doubt they added the plastic on existing Victorias. Check out my pics...
> Old Vicki is on the left.


Twins - how nice - the newer one looks like her face is wider. Am I wrong??


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Its hard to say. The placement of the veil and headpiece is much different between the two - not to mention, it looks like Vicky on the left has more hair than the one on the right. 

Still wanna wig this girl. 

They're so stunning together! I'm going to want a second one next year, I can feel it coming on.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The old one has more fabric on top and around her face. The new one is almost completely bald on top.

I do like the old one better.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> The old one has more fabric on top and around her face. The new one is almost completely bald on top.
> 
> I do like the old one better.


Fixable, fixable. I am just dying to know if that veil can be got off her head, and if it can be gotten off in one piece. If they hot-glued it in place, I can almost certainly peel it up; I am just dying to find out. 

Can't believe how awesome two are together. I would have said "totally redundant and unnecessary," but after seeing them, two is definitely company. Imagine them flanking an entryway....


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, it definitely looks like the second one's face is wider. Her facelift fat injections went horribly wrong! 

They both look good, really. But yeah, the second one needs hair or bigger flowers on her wreath crown.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

is $59 for the 5' skelly a good deal? I want one for my pirate room...


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

davidsdesire said:


> is $59 for the 5' skelly a good deal? I want one for my pirate room...


You know, if you've been keeping track Walgreen's has had $30 skeletons, pretty decent looking. If you search HF for Walgreen's skeleton, there's been a whole discussion about them for the past 3 -4 weeks. You could have grabbed 2 for $50 on their web site, but I think they're sold out. If you have any Walgreen's in your area, go there. They are prob. getting more in. Also, if you go to the Walgreen's web site, you can prob. input your zip code and pull up a few you didn't even know were in your area. I got 4 that way, went running to 3 different Walgreen's and grabbed them up!! Well worth the price. If you hit the stores, ask them when their next shipment is coming in. $59 isn't bad for a skeleton, but you might find them cheaper. Also, Halloween Express has a decent skeleton and you might be able to get a coupon on line for it as well.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

My Victoria shipped today, just got an email from GR. So my Oct 17 ship date was pushed up.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

davidsdesire said:


> is $59 for the 5' skelly a good deal? I want one for my pirate room...


The Grandin Road skelly is pose-able with screws for the joints, the Walgreens one has pop-in type. 
IMHO Grandin's is better but really just a personal preference


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

fyi....The veil/hair etc on Victoria are just glued on.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> fyi....The veil/hair etc on Victoria are just glued on.


Great; I dont want to tear any plastic getting them off. I'll leave the hair she has now in place if at all possible, but she just needs some added. I'd like her to be viewable from front and back. 

Unfortunately I don't have a ship-date yet before the 17th; maybe some of that good luck Allmapa had will rub off onto me.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i HAVE to stop hangin around with you lot...I bought the skelly AND the creeping mummy hand. DH is gonna murdalize me. LOL.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

davidsdesire said:


> i HAVE to stop hangin around with you lot...I bought the skelly AND the creeping mummy hand. DH is gonna murdalize me. LOL.


Don't feel bad; I want that Midnight Twilight floral stuff soooooo bad, I'm just sitting on my hands over it. Still expensive, even on sale. 

I need to delete GR offa my links


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just placed my order for the skelly too - hubby practically _forced_ me to buy it 
Actually Im lucky, I'm married to a real sweetheart 

Just to let you all know you can still take advantage of the free shipping by using the code D1109. It was in my GR print catalog and good til Oct.31st

It works too, I just used it


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Received my black felt hat with the silver-glitter skull on the front of it today. Very cool item, and very well-packed; box had no damage. 

Like the hat a lot, and will come in handy during Mardi Gras season as well.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> Just placed my order for the skelly too - hubby practically _forced_ me to buy it
> Actually Im lucky, I'm married to a real sweetheart
> 
> Just to let you all know you can still take advantage of the free shipping by using the code D1109. It was in my GR print catalog and good til Oct.31st
> ...


Thanks so much for posting the free shipping code, i was just looking for one and was about to ask on here


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention i purchased my skelly from Grandin Road last year at full price so that price it not bad at all. I don't regret buying it at all. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures, it does look nice!! I'm glad I bought it now.

I had purchased the $40.00 glow-in-the-dark skeleton from target but returned it a week later.

i just didnt care for the "look" and even though it didnt have those awful "pop-in" joints I wasnt happy with the way the head wouldnt stay in place. It kept spinning around towards the back.

Now for $19 bucks more I think this is much nicer looking


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Grandin Road Skelly's are 30% off today at the outlet near my house. *


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

omg, a Grandin outlet??? lucky you!

ironmaiden, thanks for the FS code...I already bought but i still have my eye on that skull pile candle holder...we'll see how cheap it gets sat.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

aw, crap...now i bought the dancing broom...arrrrrgh!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

davidsdesire said:


> aw, crap...now i bought the dancing broom...arrrrrgh!!


Hey I notice that the broom keeps coming up $19.00 instead of $15.00, it has done that since early this morning (1:30 a.m)

Did you have to place the order by phone to get the special sale price?


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

maiden, i did have to call. The CSR didn't know why it wasn't working but she placed it for me with a ship date of Oct 14.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Were you able to get your free shipping by mentioning the D1109 code?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Those scoundrels have not sent me an email telling me they are shipping my Victoria early. Curses! They're gonna make me wait the whooooooooole time, like I haven't waited long enough as it is. Bah, humbug.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

GR website finally has the broom at it's correct price of $15.00 so I placed my order, used the free shipping code and  VOILA' .... 

One motorized broom that I really dont need is shipping out Oct.14th at a great price I couldnt pass up.

darn you Grandin Road


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes...that code got me free shipping.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

davidsdesire said:


> Yes...that code got me free shipping.


Excellent!!! And that code is good through the 31st (according to the print catalog) so enjoy


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just after midnight folks and saturday's deal is the Martha Stewart Skull Pile Candleholder.
Only problem is it says the price is Orig. $12-$39, Now: $7-$19...

Well Im going to assume the candleholder is now $19.00, must be the candles that have been marked down also.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ironmaiden said:


> Just after midnight folks and saturday's deal is the Martha Stewart Skull Pile Candleholder.
> Only problem is it says the price is Orig. $12-$39, Now: $7-$19...
> 
> Well Im going to assume the candleholder is now $19.00, must be the candles that have been marked down also.


Maiden, it's still marked at $39 and I had to call GF again to place my order but it went thru smooth as silk...also used the free shipping again so I got the pile for $19! Yea!!! They ARE in stock and should be here 3-7 days.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

davidsdesire said:


> Maiden, it's still marked at $39 and I had to call GF again to place my order but it went thru smooth as silk...also used the free shipping again so I got the pile for $19! Yea!!! They ARE in stock and should be here 3-7 days.


Please post the free shipping code when you mention it - it really helps others out on the forum!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

tlc102462 said:


> Please post the free shipping code when you mention it - it really helps others out on the forum!!


sorry, tlc...DM1109 is the code i used.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

davidsdesire said:


> Yes...that code got me free shipping.


Please post the free shipping code, it really helps others on the forum!!!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

davidsdesire said:


> sorry, tlc...DM1109 is the code i used.


thanks so much!!! It's appreciated!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Helsa figure is back on their website as of 10:25 am. She is listed as shipping Oct. 17th

Just thought Id let y'all know as there has been alot of interest in this item

Also they still havent updated the steal of the day pricing


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

I would LOVE a helsa but i think my gruesome groom will strangle me if i buy another big ticket item this year.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow....received my rats yesterday! LOVE THEM!! Thanks, Iron Maiden for your suggestion. They are great. I hope they get reduced soon so I can buy some more. They look very creepy on my front porch.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder how much the vampire will be tomorrow?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Im guessing they will knock another $20 off due to the bad ratings. However at $100 he may make a nice static prop.

Oh and glad you liked the rats, they are so cool !!! I love my set. Well made AND a great price.
I'd like to see them lower the price on the 3 cats. My 6' spider is coming Monday


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Just after midnight folks and saturday's deal is the Martha Stewart Skull Pile Candleholder.
> Only problem is it says the price is Orig. $12-$39, Now: $7-$19...
> 
> Well Im going to assume the candleholder is now $19.00, must be the candles that have been marked down also.


Just bought the skull pile candleholder and got free shipping. I googled "Grandin Road coupons" and clicked several before I found a code for free shipping. 

http://dealspl.us/grandinroad-coupons

I clicked on the "XXW67141" code, the code was copied and I was taken to the Grandin Road site. Sure enough, free shipping. 

I don't know whether to love or hate this forum.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ThAnswr said:


> Just bought the skull pile candleholder and got free shipping.
> 
> I don't know whether to love or hate this forum.


my sentiments exactly...lol. But I was pretty determined to have that candleholder...so I guess i LOVE this forum.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

12:45 Sunday and the animated vampire is down to $129.00

I kinda figured they would knock another twenty bucks off for the daily deal.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just curious.....
anyone willing to "bite" on today's deal the animated vampire?


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Just curious.....
> anyone willing to "bite" on today's deal the animated vampire?


I don't think so - I could have gotten him for $99 at Halloween Express w/ coupon - he's nice, but as with the Frankenstein figure - the clothing is see-through.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

What I really have my eye on is a couple of tombstones. The sale ones have excellent reviews.

Has any one here purchased stones from GR in the past?
is the quality and weight as good as it says? Im sick of fighting wind storms each year knocking my tombstones over


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> What I really have my eye on is a couple of tombstones. The sale ones have excellent reviews.
> 
> Has any one here purchased stones from GR in the past?
> is the quality and weight as good as it says? Im sick of fighting wind storms each year knocking my tombstones over


I have 3 of them and they are awesome - invest the money and get them - I use them to accent my cheapo styrofoam ones, so I put the really nice ones in front of them - beautifully made. I had an issue w/ the Celtic Zombie - great piece, but the bottom was a bit unsteady, a bit cracking and had to call for another. The others were great!!!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd been stalking their tombstones since 2008, and they always sold out before making it to sale. So I bought four this year, at full price, and don't regret it a bit. I highly recommend the Celtic Zombie & Gargoyle RIP, which are both on sale now. I also got the Vulture...Boneyard, and Reaper Enter If You Dare, and they are very nice, too. (But I like the Zombie & Gargoyle ones best). 

The weight is good, and all the ones I mentioned (except for the Vulture) comes with nice stakes. The Vulture design has a larger footprint, and heavy bottom, so I don't think a stake was necessary for that one.




ironmaiden said:


> What I really have my eye on is a couple of tombstones. The sale ones have excellent reviews.
> 
> Has any one here purchased stones from GR in the past?
> is the quality and weight as good as it says? Im sick of fighting wind storms each year knocking my tombstones over


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

^^^^


Thank you both for your advice!!!!

just placed my order for the Celtic Zombie & RIP Gargoyle. Two more packages will be on there way soon 
So far I love all the stuff I have bought from them.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Velvet Vampire said:


> I'd been stalking their tombstones since 2008, and they always sold out before making it to sale. So I bought four this year, at full price, and don't regret it a bit. I highly recommend the Celtic Zombie & Gargoyle RIP, which are both on sale now. I also got the Vulture...Boneyard, and Reaper Enter If You Dare, and they are very nice, too. (But I like the Zombie & Gargoyle ones best).
> 
> The weight is good, and all the ones I mentioned (except for the Vulture) comes with nice stakes. The Vulture design has a larger footprint, and heavy bottom, so I don't think a stake was necessary for that one.


Hey, Girl, I was wondering if you were going to post about your tombstones!!! How's the haunt going??? Ours is coming together just fine!! Building a styrofoam coffin right now for the Walgreen's skellies I got - got the idea from HR to have them carry the coffin into the graveyard!!!! The excitement is building!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone going for today's deal the Witch Trio? I see they only marked them down $20 which is what they have been on sale for previously


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hey there all you GR fans! Forgive the long delay in posting - BUT - the GR Outlet has been marking things down like crazy. I DID pick up a bunch of those walking hands - all with broken battery compartments. I will be trying to repair this week and if anyone still wants one - let me know via Private Message. First come first served! I will also try to post a pic or wtwo. It is 5:00 in the AM and that MOON is sooooo wonderfully bright! We have a good start on our graveyard and in this moonlight - my camera is just SCREAMING for me to get some shots! Wish me luck --*


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

..... Evidently they are deadly serious about that 10/17 ship-date.... still waiting and waiting, and doing yet more waiting for Victoria. I can't remember the last time I was this impatient for something to get here already! 

I actually have my order number memorized by now, because I check every day. I embarrass even myself.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

GR's tombstones are the best.
I have around 5 or 6 that they don't offer anymore.
Real big ones.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

I got Martha Stewart tombstones marked down from 99 or 89 dollars to 29 dollars last year, and free ship. After halloween, of course, but what a great deal!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I will be sure to check the prices after halloween.

Do they start marking things down pretty low the day after or more so throughout the month of Nov?


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I received my Animated Reaching Hand props (I bought 2). I'm indifferent about them at the moment. The movement of the fingers is a bit more subtle than the video looked. I was contemplating about returning them. Hubby said to keep them that I'm sure I'll find a use for them.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i got the crawling mummy hand..i like it. I see it's coming up on sale soon.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

LadyRohan said:


> I received my Animated Reaching Hand props (I bought 2). I'm indifferent about them at the moment. The movement of the fingers is a bit more subtle than the video looked. I was contemplating about returning them. Hubby said to keep them that I'm sure I'll find a use for them.


I used mine in front of a tombstone.
But my fav is the monster hand I don't know if it has the same movements as the crawling one or not.But I pulled the fur off my monster hand and had it in front of a tombstone and it lightly tapped the stone.
vid 
http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n380/lindside/?action=view&current=20090201192502.mp4


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

25% off ALL Grandin Road Halloween, even the ALREADY reduced items! code XXW90157


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I caved & bought Dr. Shivers, the Martha Stewart light up pumpkin with the big spider on it & (3) strings of those orange flicker lights! I couldn't resist. I wanted to get Endora this year, but she sold out. I hope that Dr. Shivers will be a good choice!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just wanted to mention that if you click on the link on your email the 25% is applied to your purchase. Then you can add a free shipping code as well. Great deal!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

@ Pumpkinprincess it does not work, you are allowed only 1 code per order


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I couldn't get both to work either.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I had both until the payment page, sorry.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

my Victoria and the Wicked Witch are shipping out today, three days ahead of schedule. I have two tombstones coming today

Yesterday I received the motorized broom, it's really nice for the $15.00 I paid, I was surprised at well it works.

I am a bit disappointed with the 5' skelly, his legs have a problem, they cross over each other. We loosened the screws so now the knees touch and the feet cross. The holes in the hip bones are drilled at the wrong angle causing the legs to cross badly. 
This was the best remedy we could do with it, hubby didnt want to drill new holes to adjust the screws cos it could crack the plastic. It was folded up this way in the box (which BTW again looked like it was sat on by an elephant, UPS is brutal) 
Other than the leg issue however he is a nice size and easy to dress up. Head is a good size too, he wears hats and wigs easily.

I love the bats, the rats, my Vincent is cool and so is the werewolf. I do regret buying the 6' spider, the legs sound and feel like they are going to fall right off the body. It wasnt worth even the sale price. It's not much better than the ones at Walmart. I have a huge one I got last year 1/2 off at Kmart that has a large metal hanging hook on the body. It's much better made.


Over all I have enjoyed their stuff but do notice issues with quality control. One of the Martha Stewart blood drip candles didnt work, they were good about sending a replacement without making me return the broken item. The customer service has treated me well


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Ivana the rising witch is todays special. At $69.00 sounds like a decent deal. I have no need for this prop but I can see how it may work for others.
Anyone planning to buy it?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Much to my delight, my Victoria shipped three days early, on Friday the 14th. Wheeeee! 

She is currently chillin' in KY. Hope she's enjoying the foliage, WHICH I DON'T GET TO SEE! [from inside two boxes...] But otherwise, can't wait.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I may pick up Ivana today, does anyone know if you can add the additional 25% to it?

Thanks


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I believe so but you cant use the free ship code, (only one code can be used)

Sometimes free shipping is better deal but depends on how much you spend.
Try adding Ivana to cart & then the free ship code. If it doesnt allow then go for the free shipping, use code D1109. It works cos I have been using it all month & it's good til Oct. 31


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just tried the 25% code with Ivana for the heck of it and it doesnt work. Used D1109 code and it gives me free shipping so go with that if you want to buy something already on sale.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Just tried the 25% code with Ivana for the heck of it and it doesnt work. Used D1109 code and it gives me free shipping so go with that if you want to buy something already on sale.


I just tried it too and it didn't work with XXW90157. They just sent that code out in an email saying it was an additional 25% off all Halloween items until the 17th, even those already discounted. I'd call GR and see if they can manually put it in!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The 25% off code may not work with the special Steals & Deals daily item. The free shipping code will work however


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> I just tried it too and it didn't work with XXW90157. They just sent that code out in an email saying it was an additional 25% off all Halloween items until the 17th, even those already discounted. I'd call GR and see if they can manually put it in!


I just did the 25% off coupon and it worked, but the items I wanted are NOT on sale, so maybe it isn't working on clearance or sale items, just reg. priced items, but it came off for me!!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting the codes! I just ordered the black witch hat platter which I've wanted since last Halloween!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

How fast have they been about shipping things out that are in stock? I placed an order on Friday morning & I'm REALLY hoping to have everything by Thursday or Friday of this week because our first party if Friday night!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Martha Stewart stuff just got marked down. Anyone looking for Dr. Shivers his $129 and don't forget to use the free shipping code


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

greaseballs80 said:


> Martha Stewart stuff just got marked down. Anyone looking for Dr. Shivers his $129 and don't forget to use the free shipping code


Do you by any chance have the free shipping code??


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just used the D1109


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just bought the spider larva balls for $19.00 and free shipping while they also did a price adjustment on two items I had purchased that are now on sale.
Be sure to take advantage of the 30 day Price Guarantee, it just paid for the larva balls.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I just bought a Dr. Shivers animatronic from Grandin Road. The volume seems really low to me. I didn't know if all of the Dr. Shivers animatronics are this way or if it
is just a defect on the one that they shipped to me. If you have this animatronic, can you let me know if yours is this way too? If so, is there a way to amplify the volume?


----------



## Your Lady Wycked (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello~ I just had something strange happen and I was wondering if there was a Grandin Road promotion or something I wasn't aware of. I went to thier site to purchase the "Ultimate Animated Vampire Halloween Figure" that was on sale for $99. When I checked out, the price showed the original price and the the sale price...the sale price was slashed, and the prop was $29! So, I decided to buy some
thing else and added the "Vampire Rising from Coffin" and " Dr. Shivers Mad Scientist"...they were $29 each too!!! I tried to use a coupon (greedy choke puppy that I am LOL) and it wouldn't let me (but hey, who's complaining ?!), so shipping was a tad over $30. All three props were only $117.70 plus shipping. I checked out and got my confirmation number. However, I haven't received confirmation from them in my email yet.

Now I'm worried because I told my sister about it, and she went to purchase the butler...her order was $179 (the price that was stated). So I went back online and put an item in my cart...the price was as stated , NOT $29. I'm wondering how my order will turn out. At the time, I was thinking that I was visited by the Great Pumpkin , now I'm thinking I might be in for a huge let down . Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dr Shivers for $29?!  If you have a printout with those prices on your confirmation I'd hold them to it, don't accept a refund. Great Pumpkin indeed!


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Your Lady Wycked said:


> Hello~ I just had something strange happen and I was wondering if there was a Grandin Road promotion or something I wasn't aware of. I went to thier site to purchase the "Ultimate Animated Vampire Halloween Figure" that was on sale for $99. When I checked out, the price showed the original price and the the sale price...the sale price was slashed, and the prop was $29! So, I decided to buy some
> thing else and added the "Vampire Rising from Coffin" and " Dr. Shivers Mad Scientist"...they were $29 each too!!! I tried to use a coupon (greedy choke puppy that I am LOL) and it wouldn't let me (but hey, who's complaining ?!), so shipping was a tad over $30. All three props were only $117.70 plus shipping. I checked out and got my confirmation number. However, I haven't received confirmation from them in my email yet.
> 
> 
> Now I'm worried because I told my sister about it, and she went to purchase the butler...her order was $179 (the price that was stated). So I went back online and put an item in my cart...the price was as stated , NOT $29. I'm wondering how my order will turn out. At the time, I was thinking that I was visited by the Great Pumpkin , now I'm thinking I might be in for a huge let down . Has this happened to anyone else?


I say gloat severely over your good fortune - enjoy all three props, print out that darn confirmation receipt and enjoy them when they come!!! I would have put 10 in my cart for that price!!!!! Sweet!! I wouldn't call or anything, just sit tight!!!


----------



## Your Lady Wycked (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for replying! So far, so good  ~ I received my conformation from them and they have debited 101.00 from my bank account (actually $6 less than it was supposed to be ...I hope that is a good thing).

I did print off the prices...but not with my confirmation . I did copy my confirmation to my email, though. And yes, Tic, I wish I had at LEAST grabbed the Bernard butler and the Glow in the Dark Wall Mural. LOL I wonder if I could have gotten Clauwed B. Wolf for $29? Ah, missed opportunities~ I think I best not regret what I didn't get and just hope I get what I put in my cart . I'll let you know how things turn out. BTW, today I noticed they are offering 30% off (no code though)...perhaps it is only on certain items?


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I just got my black witches hat serving platter! It's pretty heavy, but a bit smaller than I thought it would be. Still, it'll last for years and it's very cool. I'm so glad I belong to this forum or else I would've never got it on sale! Thanks all!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Posted pix of my Venetian Victoria enhancement over in the Props forum: feedback on what I did is welcome.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Just bought a Dr. Shivers as a back up for myself, and a Head's Up Harry for my neice. I keep seeing about the volume (The old one had a volume control) but also saw a hack fix for the sound. My old Dr. Shivers doesn't light up or move his head, so I'm willing to go with the trade off...


----------



## Your Lady Wycked (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice  I really like the venetian mask...what a nice touch! The wig works very well too. Perhaps after you have her for a bit and the new wears off, you can make her a new veil (there's something sorta creepy and surreal about a long veil that is sheer, but covers a woman's face).


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Your Lady Wycked said:


> Hello~ I just had something strange happen and I was wondering if there was a Grandin Road promotion or something I wasn't aware of. I went to thier site to purchase the "Ultimate Animated Vampire Halloween Figure" that was on sale for $99. When I checked out, the price showed the original price and the the sale price...the sale price was slashed, and the prop was $29! So, I decided to buy some
> thing else and added the "Vampire Rising from Coffin" and " Dr. Shivers Mad Scientist"...they were $29 each too!!! I tried to use a coupon (greedy choke puppy that I am LOL) and it wouldn't let me (but hey, who's complaining ?!), so shipping was a tad over $30. All three props were only $117.70 plus shipping. I checked out and got my confirmation number. However, I haven't received confirmation from them in my email yet.
> 
> Now I'm worried because I told my sister about it, and she went to purchase the butler...her order was $179 (the price that was stated). So I went back online and put an item in my cart...the price was as stated , NOT $29. I'm wondering how my order will turn out. At the time, I was thinking that I was visited by the Great Pumpkin , now I'm thinking I might be in for a huge let down . Has this happened to anyone else?


Lucky you!!
Let us know if they arrive.
Talking about buy of the year!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

This place is killing me this year!!! I been using the free ship code to pick things up for weeks now. Just ordered a left over Martha Stewart tombstone that was just added to their outlet for $29. 

The other two I bought that were on sale, the Celtic Zombie & RIP Gargoyle far exceeded my expectations. They are so well made and the detail and weight are incredible. No issue with falling over in the wind either.
The Celtic Zombie is still available, maybe it's not selling well because of the design but for $59.00 it's well worth it

I have to say I really like my Victoria, even this new version is great. So nice to have a female character that looks like this. The dress is beautiful the way it drapes over the frame. the Wicked Witch isnt as nice but has the classic scary witch face.

The Skull & Crow Ruin is a nice, heavy prop - very large and looks nice from the road. Unfortunately I had to exchange it due to an issue with the timer. Not bad at the sale price if will work right.

My biggest disappointments are the 6' spider and the skeleton. I returned it because of a defect in the joints (does not pose like the photos show).

The lighted rats & bats are great and the spider larva balls are ok at the sale price. I took a chance on the Martha Stewart Luminaries at the sale price hubby thought it was worth the risk (poor reviews).

Anyone else have them?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Grandin Road is an additional 40% off today. I can't find a way to use free shipping code though.


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

Can't use the free shipping code - only the 40% - I just paid $50 shipping for everything I bought, but I got a ton of stuff!! Can't imagine a lot being left after tomorrow. I have Dr. Shivers, but I bought another as a spare - he is prob. the best prop I've ever had, so I want to keep a backup of him!! Got the Katherine's Collection Isis doll, and she was 40% off, which she hasn't been any percentages off previously, so I'm thrilled I got her!!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i bought 2 stones and the fogging cauldron...dh is gonna KILL Me (so the stones won't go unused!). I'll definitely haveto hide them in the storage room --


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Today I bought the witches hand, the spooky pedestal platter, and the life sized animated ghost. I'm so excited! I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, if you are buying stuff from GR's after Halloween sales etc I have a free ship code they sent with one of my packages.
It works, I just ordered a tombstone.

Use code TYGRC11, and it is good through Nov. 15

I missed out on the good sale, the additional 40% off cos we had no cable or internet from saturday til late Tuesday from the 20" of snow (thank god we kept our electricity)

ToT is this Sunday night here, was postponed due to the storm


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

FYI they just marked down a few things in the outlet even cheaper than yesterday.

i got two ceramic MS pumpkins for $9.50 each that were regular $39. And that large MS ghost figure with the mostly bad reviews is down to $49 from $199.00.
Sure someone on here could make it a better prop with a bit of work. 

Dont forget the free ship code.

And that Skull & Crow Ruin is a great prop. Very large, heavy and well made


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey peeps, just donated 10 bucks to Ronald McDonald House on GR's page, and got an additional 20% off! I got:

Vampire rising from coffin
Martha Stewart Life Size Ghost
Martha Black and White Chalboard
Martha Black and White witch pumpkin

Total was $112, shipping was $17. Reguale price would have been a little over 400 dollars!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Iron Maiden, how was the Martha tombstone? I hope you liked it- or at least can tolerate it!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

hollow, the tombstone is great, i dont mind the kinda cheesy epitaph and the GLOW letters. It is a nice size, heavy and made well. came with two mounting poles even though the description didnt mention them.

I like it alot, I LOVE the price!!! 

really I couldnt be happier, thank you for the great your advice, it is an excellent value

I also snagged another tombstone yesterday before they removed the regular Halloween stuff. One of the four tombstones was suddenly available - a "REST IN PIECES" stone. It was not on sale but I am replacing the foam ones with these. I now have 4 for next year.

I also bought the same ceramic witch pumpkin like you and the Martha ceramic cockroach pumpkin - I would have prefered the spider version but it was gone . But heck for $9.50 why not? I'll take the roaches LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL! exactly! I have MS resin pumpkins from 2010, and they are very lighweight, SEEM super durable, and look great!

After halloween sales make me sooo happy!

Cheers, Iron Maiden! On to next Halloween!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm really pleased with everything I got this year on Grandin Road. I never thought I was going to give them another chance after I received the female mummy last year, but the quality was pretty decent this year. Can't wait to see what they offer next year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

boobear- what happened with the mummy?


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, the cheesecloth is totally a different darker color on the bottom half than the top half. In addition to that, the two halves connect with a square metal post that sticks out of one half and is supposed to easily fit into the receiving end on the other piece. All over the metal post there was a thick spray coating of styrofoam and glue that was used to shape the mummy's body. So I had to scrap all that stuff off (inside and out of the metal pole) before I could even attempt to put the two pieces together. I can't imagine how the spray styro got up inside the metal pole, you would almost have to do it on purpose it was so high up in there. I was just disappointed that it was a bit of a job alone just to get the two pieces together, the color differences, and there's a lot of discoloration where the glue is that they used to hold down the cloth. Sometimes I think I'm being too picky, but I paid $80.00 for it last year after it went on sale, and was just hoping that it would be decent quality, you know? If I had paid 10, or 20 bucks for it, I wouldn't be so picky. 
I was so mad I thought I wouldn't buy anything from them again, but I was seduced by the sales...and lucky for me, everything I ordered this year was really good quality, and in a fully operational state when I got it in the mail. Perhaps, I just got a bad mummy.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I will say that all my experiences with their customer service has been top notch.

There were a few things I had to return - the 5' skelly with the bum knock - knees I simply got a refund on and they covered the return shipping for that

Then they credited back my card when several items I'd purchased went on sale. A Martha Stewart Blood Drip candle came that wouldnt light up and they sent a new one w/o having me return the broken one. They actually took my word for it which I found surprising nowadays.

And my new Skull & Crow Ruin had a bad timer. Supposed to run for 6 hours, shut off & turn back on the next day at the same time.
Well 3 days in a row it ran for 2 hours and shut off.

They had me ship it back at their expense and had a new one to me in a couple days that is working perfectly.

Yeah all our Halloween is still up & running because of the Halloween snowstorm last week, many towns in NH postponed ToT til either Sat or Sun. night (ours is tomorrow night, Sunday)

I tell ya, it sure doesnt FEEL like Halloween.....

But anyways, this was the first year I have ever ordered from GR, I had heard that the customer service was excellent and I have to agree, they have treated me very well. All the reps I spoke to over the past few months were pleasant and went the extra mile to help.
I will be buying from them next year for sure. I am very happy with everything I bought. Their items are unusual for the most part and decent quality.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ironmaiden said:


> FYI they just marked down a few things in the outlet even cheaper than yesterday.


thanks for posting...i got another skullpile candleholder for $12.50 w/no shipping. 

thanks also to PP who gave the free shipping code.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I used the free ship code myself cos everything I bought was so cheap that the 20% off with a charitable donation deal wouldnt have been worth it.

Remember the free ship code TYGRC11 that they sent me is good through 11-15-11. 
depending on how much you spend the free shipping may be a better deal for you


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

the fogging witch cauldron was delivered yesterday..i tried it out this morning. I really likeit and can't wait to put it on the porch tonight.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

Just placed my 3rd order this season! Thanks to the person who passed on the GMA code a week or two ago and the free shipping code. Luckily I checked this forum before I placed my orders, it has saved me a lot of money


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I have always received great customer service from Grandin Road. I order the coffin/tombstone chip 'n dip dish and it arrived broken. I called up Grandin Road they shipped one out right away and told me to keep the broken one. 

I can't recommend Grandin Road highly enough.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

davidsdesire said:


> the fogging witch cauldron was delivered yesterday..i tried it out this morning. I really likeit and can't wait to put it on the porch tonight.


Please let us know how well it works out tonight for you tonight, I've had my eye on that for awhile.

Hey see you're also having ToT tonight eh?


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Grabbed the Midnight Twilight swag a few days ago, since its now half-price I think. If they still have the matching garland this payday, I might well grab that too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Grandin road has about 5 or 6 pages of deeply discounted items under Halloween Have. Use "OURGIFT" code and get free shipping! Got some of the skelly hands for the wall, the 2 purple serving dishes, the skull pile (9$), and a few other items. Happy Last Halloween purchase for me...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

They have the Midnight Swag and garland, as well. 3 days free ship!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I been buying stuff right along, scooped up some more MS bloody drip candles at $4.50 and found the LED tapers at $9.50.

It's the free shipping that has kept me coming back

Last UPS delivery will be this Monday


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been stocking up on the skull pile candleholder. At $9, I can't resist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Today they're offering an extra 27% off everything if anyone is still looking to purchase anything. Use code FRIENDS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmm, I was on the Grandin Road facebook page, and another 'fan' asked about Martha Stewart designed items for Grandin Road. The reply, from GR, was that this year, GR and Martha will not have a partnership.

I know not everybody is a fan of MS, but I do like alot of her halloween stuff. She has fun with halloween.


are you still going to carry martha stewart items? I enjoy the decorative items you have had in the past and have purchased many. Just wondering. Thanks.
Like · · March 18 at 9:20pm

Grandin Road Sorry Vicki. We will not be offering Martha designed products this year but are replacing those offerings with great Grandin Road items to fill your design needs.
March 29 at 8:39am · Like


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Not sure about how I feel about that; Martha had some nice stuff on GR, but it was [in my opinion] prohibitively expensive. I kept waffling over the LED candles and candelabras, ended up missing out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

I know! 95% of the time I buy from GR on sale. I do miss some items, but after halloween I check GR 1 or 2 times a day to look for markdowns.

GR is not a cheap site...but I do love their Halloween items. I have gotten some killer bargains stalking their outlet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I could have sworn last night when I was reading this thread that I saw a post (not sure by who) that said that Grandinroad would not be carrying MS mdse next season. Something about asking the question and getting the response thru Facebook. I've gone back a few pages but do not see the post I am referring to. I swear I wasn't hallucinating but this is just too weird. Did anyone else see the post?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't....but it probably is here somewhere. Blasted Martha Stewart and her kitschy Halloween fun!

are you still going to carry martha stewart items? I enjoy the decorative items you have had in the past and have purchased many. Just wondering. Thanks.
Like · · March 18 at 9:20pm

Grandin Road Sorry Vicki. We will not be offering Martha designed products this year but are replacing those offerings with great Grandin Road items to fill your design needs.
March 29 at 8:39am · Like 

this is what I saw on GR facebook page... Maybe someone else saw and posted it as well. I searched 'Grandin Road' in the Halloween Forum search and couldn't find it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like ms halloween stuff.To bad.infact that is what the mad scientist was offered thru last year was the martha stewart line.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe Martha is going with someone else? Hopefully someone cheaper. I'd guess closer to summertime/end of summer she'd make the annoucement where her stuff will be available.


----------

